# CC What I Did There?



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

First, a big "thank you" to our preferred VW sales rep Jonathan Gross for taking very good care of the wife and I when we stopped in to decide on a new car purchase. The VW CC offers quite a bit of car for the money with tuning capabilities parallel to the GTI so it was very easy for us to make our decision - as long as they had it in white! (They did.) 

Monday morning, two days after purchase: 










... as of 08/17/10, suspension. 










... as of 08/18/10, wheels. 










... as of 10/27/10, winter wheels. 










... as of 12/28/10, tint. 










... as of 3/31/11, new summer rollers. 










... as of 4/20/11, carbonio stage 2. 










... as of 5/13/11, suspension again. 










... as of 6/17/11, exhaust. 










... as of 6/30/11, LED DRLs 










... as of 4/28/12, windshield tint. 










... as of 7/5/12, LED lighting upgrades. 










... as of 12/28/12, HID lows/fogs. 










... as of 1/3/13, flappy paddle steering wheel. 










... as of 1/17/13, Runz FS1 HU. 










... as of 04/02/13, remote trunk. 










... as of 4/21/13, new summer rollers again. 










... as of 6/28/13, StopTech 355mm ST40 BBK & SportStop rears. 










... as of 6/3/13, yellow H7 high-beam/cornering bulbs. 










...as of 5/20/14, APR intercooler. 










...as of 6/20/14, a carbon clean. 










... as of 7/17/14, exhaust again. 










... as of 7/31/14, H&R rear sway bar. 










... as of 12/04/14, Neuspeed Hi-Flo air charge pipe. 










... as of 5/28/15, new summer rollers again.










... as of 6/08/15, H&R front sway bar.










... as of 6/22/15, 034 Motorsports stainless steel subframe locking collars.










... as of 6/22/15, Meyle HD control arm bushings.










... as of 7/07/15, new steering rack/power steering module.










... as of 11/03/15, new (fall?) rollers again. 










... as of 1/24/16, SpoilerKing roof spoiler installed.










... as of 3/21/16, APR Stage 2 v2.0 ECU / TCU (beta) v1.6.










... as of 3/21/16, 034 Motorsport "street" density engine/transmission mounts installed.










... as of 7/8/16, new summer rollers again.










... as of 12/19/16, second carbon cleaning.










*Completed:* 
* de-badged 
* mud flaps removed 
* DRL delete 
* remote windows 
* horn delete upon locking 
* 2nd trunk hook 
* suspension (2nd set) 
* summer wheels 
* APR "stage 2" ECU tune 
* winter wheels 
* tint (15% front/back, 50% windshield) 
* intake 
* 3" Billy Boat down-pipe 
* 2.5" AWE Tuning "Touring Edition" dual outlet cat-back w/ diamond-black tips 
* rolled/pulled fenders (front) 
* euro-spec headlight switch 
* euro-spec clear turn signal lens (front bumper) 
* LEDCapsule LED DRLs 
* LED puddle lights 
* LED license plate lights 
* LED interior lights 
* USP Motorsports H7 HID Kit (low beam) - 6000K 
* USP Motorsports H11 HID Kit (fogs) - 6000K 
* dual rear fog activation 
* flappy paddle steering wheel 
* Runz FS1 HU 
* remote trunk 
* more wheels 
* StopTech 355mm ST40 BBK, SportStop rear discs, Street Performance pads. 
* H7 ion yellow bulbs installed for cornering and high-beams 
* APR Mobile 
* APR DSG tune 
* APR intercooler 
* H&R 24mm rear sway bar 
* Neuspeed Hi-Flo air charge pipe
* more wheels
* 034 Motorsport subframe locking collars
* Meyle HD control arm bushings
* more wheels
* SpoilerKing roof spoiler
* APR Stage 2 v2.0 / APR TCU v1.6
* 034 Motorsport engine/transmission mounts
* more wheels

*To Do:* 
* aespherical mirrors 
* APR k04 turbo kit/Stage 3 kit... ?!
* R36 pedals 
* paint SpoilerKing roof spoiler
* replace rear window trim piece
* replace OEM backup camera
* R-line kit
* ?


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Clean! 

Very interested to see the final product.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet, congrats.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

congrats on the new CC. nice mod list. cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Your not the guy who wrote into eurotuner this month about buying a CC right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Letters of the month? No, I am not that guy.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats and you have great taste in color :laugh: 

Looking forward to your build :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't owned another color yet! (The other cars)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

oh also forgot. I'd find an R-line bumper over the front gold coast kit. I just think it flows better. You may or may not agree. Either way your car looks great so far.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> oh also forgot. I'd find an R-line bumper over the front gold coast kit. I just think it flows better. You may or may not agree. Either way your car looks great so far.


 It is the exact same design, except for the R line is 1 piece, the gold coast is an add on lip. If it were me, I'd prefer the lip so that if/when it gets fubared from being low, I could pull it off and either have it fixed or replaced for a much lower cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The kit definitely isn't at the top of the priority list, but depending on what I find and when will determine if it'll be a full front bumper conversion or an add-on lip. Likely the latter. 

And by the way I'm diggin' those 997 Turbo wheels on your CC, MBH! :thumbup:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The kit definitely isn't at the top of the priority list, but depending on what I find and when will determine if it'll be a full front bumper conversion or an add-on lip. Likely the latter.
> 
> And by the way I'm diggin' those 997 Turbo wheels on your CC, MBH! :thumbup:


Thanks, Dion!! I'd love to do the GC kit, but I'm certain it would get annihilated within one attempt of getting into either my driveway or my girlfriend's apartment parking lot :banghead:
I know everybody says that, but my buddy ripped his front bumper off his MKIV R32 backing out at a pretty safe angle









Here is some motivation to get you moving on your project  opcorn:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

What you did there, I CC it!

Lovely car, best color available! 

Can't wait to see the progress on this project, looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! Been itching to get this thing closer to the ground so we can try on some of our new wheels! Busy busy busy!!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats~!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

***update as of 08/17/10***










We threw on the KONI SS Coil-Overs last night. We cranked the suspension down all the way just to see how much ground clearance we'd have left. This is definitely not the ride height for everyone, and certainly does compromise a bit of ride comfort, but damn does it look good!



















Up next, wheel test-fitting! We need to get more of our Hartmann Wheels in our CC gallery.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I threw on a set of our brand-new Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels and fell in love immediately! So much for my idea of going 20s... At least for now. 




























The wheels are 19x8.5 with a 47mm offset. We've easily been able to do 38mm offsets on lowered CCs in the past (Kris Deerin's gorgeous CC on the Hartmann HTTRS-256 Wheels) so the next thing I did was play with different spacer sizes to get an even stance both front and rear. I ended up with 10mm fronts and 3mm spacers out back - go figure. More pics to come...


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I threw on a set of our brand-new Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels and fell in love immediately! So much for my idea of going 20s... At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would really like to no how much those wheels weight. Would be nice if it were 28lbs or less.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

25 lbs.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> 25 lbs.


OK, WANT.

As long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

List price, $285. At current introductory sale pricing, 10% off! ($1026 for the set) :thumbup:

edit: Sale ended.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

$1026 shipped?
How much with tires? (235/35 Falken FK-452)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

$1649-$1699 depending on whether you want 235/35s or 245/35s in the Falken FK452s we stock, and not including shipping. Email me directly ([email protected]) for a quote with shipping. :thumbup:

We also welcome Tire Rack tire orders shipped to our location for free mounting/balancing. Also note prices above do not include tire pressure monitoring sensors. Tire Rack currently has the best deal on sensors so feel free to send those with your tires.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

Dion you got mail.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

That looks great Dion!! Love it!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks awesome Dion.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks very nice. Got me itchin to do a drop and rims.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. We're very pleased with these wheels. Should be our next best-seller. :thumbup: Gonna be tough peeling them off to get pics of other wheels on the CC. :laugh:



adibaiz said:


> Dion you got mail.


Replied! :thumbup:


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

What dampening settings are you running with the Koni's?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

About 30% both front and rear.

And I made a correction to my post above about spacers. Ended up with 10mm spacers up front, not 12.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Went and took some pictures last night. This is the current stance with the aforementioned 10mm spacers up front and 3mm spacers out back.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

hot damn that looks good! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

MBH said:


> hot damn that looks good! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Yeah, I'm diggin' that a lot. Very interested to see them on an Island Grey car...


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Your car looks great! I'm digging the wheels for sure.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great Dion!! Hope to see the ride in person soon!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We've been very busy lately so I regret I don't have any updates to share with regard to any new modifications, etc. Wheels and suspension were my first priority and now that those are taken care of, I've just been taking the time to get to know the car a bit better and enjoy it. The wife and I met up with a friend and his Mk5 GTI this last weekend to snap some pictures so I figured I'd share our results...


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Dion, the car looks amazing. Those wheels really set it off. Question though, in those last few pics are the Koni's all the way down?
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The rears are. I have about 1/4" inch left up front. 

And thanks about the wheels! They're going to be difficult to give up... I have a few more Hartmann Wheels I'll need to try on.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes you do! I was going through your catalog on the site and saw a few that I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry dion for running late to this thread...wow! those wheels look really damn good on white...just a pleasing design IMO too! glad to see wheels and suspension was a first priority...i've made that mistake before and never again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

No sorry. Glad you like!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It's been just a touch over one month and riding on the KONI SS coil-overs has been great! However, an opportunity has presented itself and it's time to swap out to some H&R Ultra-Low coil-overs. I really want to get a good idea of the difference in handling compared to the softer KONI kit as well as get a good idea of the range of lowering the ultra-lows will provide.



It's also time to give up the Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels and try something else on. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

I love my Ultralows! i'm sure you will too!


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Car is looking sick. I love the stance man.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Dion, take a look at your front axles and see how much room you have before they hit the subframe. My KW's appear to be around the same height as yours and I have 1 1/4" space at rest. These cars could definatley you the help of a notch.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful ride!!!!!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I will take your old Koni's.


----------



## GTI4ME (Feb 18, 1999)

VERY nice! :thumbup: Love the CC in white! Interested to hear feedback on new suspension vs old and what wheels are on the mkV? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! 

Wheels on the GTI are 18" Fikse Profil FM10s. 



sugmag said:


> Dion, take a look at your front axles and see how much room you have before they hit the subframe.


I'm interested in checking out the range of height adjust-ability, but I doubt I'm gonna end up low enough to justify a frame notch. Depending on the new wheel/tire specs, I might try and keep the height the same but see if the ultra-lows will offer a better ride. 



rabbit07 said:


> I will take your old Koni's.


Sorry, already spoken for. Will let you know if that changes. :thumbup:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

[email protected]!NG said:


>


These wheels look REALLY nice on your car....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you.  

We've really been busy at the shop lately so I regret I have no new updates with regard to the ultra-low coil-over install. In fact we're really excited to finally have an alignment rack and getting the rest of our new shop space set-up. 










The wheels are now sold though and aside from the one 20" wheel I want to try on, is there anything else you guys want pictures of from our line-up?


----------



## CCR (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to see the B7 HRS4 252 In the darker color 20" size.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

20" tires are what's (temporarily) keeping me from putting on the wheels I had planned to run, so a test-fit of the anthracite HRS4-252s will have to wait as well. Meanwhile, any 17" through 19" wheels you guys need pics of?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

the HRS6 would be cool to see on it in 19" or the S8 in 19"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I like what you're thinking. So far, I've got the following lined-up in 19": 
* Hartmann G5 Wheels 
* Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels 
* Hartmann Euromesh 5 Wheels 
* Hartmann HRS6-204 Wheels 
* Hartmann HS8-454 Wheels 

Should be enough to keep me busy for a few. :thumbup:


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Dion, 

You chip it yet slacker??


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> 20" tires are what's (temporarily) keeping me from putting on the wheels I had planned to run, so a test-fit of the anthracite HRS4-252s will have to wait as well. *Meanwhile, any 17" through 19" wheels you guys need pics of?*


 Yes, I would like to see the Hartmann mesh 305's in 19 on the CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The Euromesh 3 _should_ give you an idea what the Mesh 305s will look like since they're so similar. And yes Kris, took care of that the day after you were here. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> And yes Kris, took care of that the day after you were here. :thumbup::thumbup:


 What do you think of the difference??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Absolutely, without a doubt, a _necessary_ upgrade! Now if we can hurry up and get our Hartmann Exhaust stocking order and those Carbonio intake brackets in....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

First test-fit... 

Hartmann Euromesh 5: 
* 19x8.5 +38 
* 235/35-19s 
* pictured with 10mm spacers up front/3mm spacers out back


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The Euromesh 3 _should_ give you an idea what the Mesh 305s will look like since they're so similar. And yes Kris, took care of that the day after you were here. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks Dion... but I need to see how they would look on the car if thats possible. I like those Euromesh 5. But I would have to get those in silver of course. 

Edit* I meant the Euromesh "3" by the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll do what I can but we're only down to 3 sets of the 305s. They might be gone by the time I get a chance to snap pics.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I'll do what I can but we're only down to 3 sets of the 305s. They might be gone by the time I get a chance to snap pics.


 Do what you can. Much appreciated either way.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

wow that looks great! It's a nice change of pace from the monoblock/concave style wheels you had on before... I'm torn on what I like more. 

So, stance wise, your final offsets are: 
front: 19x8.5 et28 
rear: 19x8.5 et 35 

correct? Also, what brand/model 235? 

I'll be interested to see if you have any problems rubbing your fenders, as I am at 8.5 et25 all the way around on 225 hankook v12 evos, and I was very uncomfortable with risking damage to the stock fender with the stock camber when I was a little bit higher than yours is sitting


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Tires are Falken FK-452s. 

The offset/specs you posted are accurate. Driving around our building (some pretty harsh dips here and there) I did not experience rubbing but I imagine it would (without cambering) at cruising speeds. 

On our 8.5" +38mm wheels, I recommend a 5mm spacer up front and _maybe_ a 3mm spacer out back if any.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Dion, I am getting a second hand set of the TTRs tomarow for the CC, I'll send some photo's your way if you'd like for the gallery.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, absolutely! Thanks in advance!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Decided on my winter wheel set-up... 

Hartmann HMB-283 Wheels: 
* 18x8.5 +38 
* 225/40-18s 
* 3mm spacers up front


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow, I dig it. It does show that the 18's are a little too small on the CC though.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

C'mon Dion.... Euromesh 3 pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Working on that today, specifically for you. :thumbup:

Just had to get these "winter wheels" on since the HROCs sold last week and I didn't have anything to roll on until the 20" tires arrived.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Working on that today, specifically for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Just had to get these "winter wheels" on since the HROCs sold last week and I didn't have anything to roll on until the 20" tires arrived.


Jesus! Thanks! I hope you read my lil statement I made about you not wanting to make a sale in another thread! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I did. And you and I both know better.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Just wanted to motivate you my friend!:thumbup:

By the way, I must have read an entire thread you posted on audizine. Not to mention, visiting Achtun!ng.com about 20 x's going back n forth with the Hartmann HROC-233 & Hartmann Euromesh 3's. Hope you'll allow me to take advantage of "Achtoberfest" should I like the look!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Hope you'll allow me to take advantage of "Achtoberfest" should I like the look!


Considering these circumstances, yes. Doing my best to get that test-fit done today but our number-one priority right now is shipping out all the Achtoberfest Sale orders received over the weekend. Thanks in advance for your continued patience!


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Considering these circumstances, yes. Doing my best to get that test-fit done today but our number-one priority right now is shipping out all the Achtoberfest Sale orders received over the weekend. Thanks in advance for your continued patience!


No problem... maybe my order could have been shipped out today too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Laying it down pretty thick, huh? My bags are packed for the longest guilt-trip I've had in a while. :laugh:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Laying it down pretty thick, huh? My bags are packed for the longest guilt-trip I've had in a while. :laugh:


Lol, yea real thick man! Don't feel guilty that I've been extremely patient, searched for 20 something hours for wheels, but still waiting patiently on D!on to do the right thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got home and figured I'd let you know we didn't get to the test-fit today.  Apologies!! Didn't want you up all hours waiting for the pictures. 

Meanwhile, I took this yesterday while the wife and I were out for a drive. The winter wheels are growing on me.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

No comment.....opcorn:


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Just got home and figured I'd let you know we didn't get to the test-fit today.  Apologies!! Didn't want you up all hours waiting for the pictures.
> 
> Meanwhile, I took this yesterday while the wife and I were out for a drive. The winter wheels are growing on me.


Very nice pic :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks!

Ok, finally got the Hartmann Euromesh 3 test-fit done. Going through pics now and will have the rest up shortly. They look great from this angle though!


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Now we're talking D!on!!!! Lets see the rest of those pics brother. I been watching this thread to reach the top all day man!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh I know you have. I'll be sittin' by the phone, waiting for your call. :laugh:

Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels:
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19s
* 3mm spacers up front




























I gotta say, I love 'em!! If I go back to another 19" wheel these just might be them. And very thankful the weather turned out for this.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Oh I know you have. I'll be sittin' by the phone, waiting for your call. :laugh:
> 
> Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> ...


I know you know I've been waiting for these! lol

One thing... I do not want to use a spacer of any kind. Will they not be flush with the fender? I also most definitely will be going with a 245/35/19 tire setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

You'll be perfectly fine without spacers. I've consistently been using the 3mm spacer with my personal wheel set-up and I'm just too lazy to grab the OE-length bolts when trying these suckers on.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I can vouch and say that 19x8.5 et 38 with a 245/35/19 tires fits perfectly! I wouldn't change my set-up at all.

Dion the Mesh looks great. Maybe when I bore of the TTRS wheels they will be next.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

sugmag said:


> I can vouch and say that 19x8.5 et 38 with a 245/35/19 tires fits perfectly! I wouldn't change my set-up at all.
> 
> Dion the Mesh looks great. Maybe when I bore of the TTRS wheels they will be next.


Thanks for your input sugmag. Do you have pictures of said setup?


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Oh I know you have. I'll be sittin' by the phone, waiting for your call. :laugh:
> 
> Hartmann Euromesh 3 Wheels:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> ...


Euromesh3 looks great on the CC :thumbup:

You still on Koni's or H&R?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

CCRlineBlack said:


> Euromesh3 looks great on the CC :thumbup:
> 
> You still on Koni's or H&R?


Glad you like em! Would you say these or the HROC 233's look better? I'm ready to pull the trigger... but can't decide! :banghead:
Big thanks to D!on for making this happen for me. :thumbup: He must love the new look, having posted the pics all over the web!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

MySilver2010CC said:


> Glad you like em! Would say these or the HROC 233's look better? I'm ready to pull the trigger... but can't decide! :banghead:
> Big thanks to D!on for making this happen for me. :thumbup: He must love the new look, having posted the pics all over the web!


I prefer the look the of the Euromesh better than the HROC 233. If you can't decide by looks alone, decide by weight.

Weight is not a huge factor for me, but I read somewhere that the HRS4 = 30+ lbs at 19X8.5, which is too heavy to me. Sry Dion, to make your job harder, but how much do the HRS4, HROC 233 and Euromesh3 weigh at 19X8.5? 

Thanks Dion, for taking the time to show different setups for the CC! :thumbup:


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

CCRlineBlack said:


> I prefer the look the of the Euromesh better than the HROC 233. If you can't decide by looks alone, decide by weight.
> 
> Weight is not a huge factor for me, but I read somewhere that the HRS4 = 30+ lbs at 19X8.5, which is too heavy to me. Sry Dion, to make your job harder, but how much do the HRS4, HROC 233 and Euromesh3 weigh at 19X8.5?
> 
> Thanks Dion, for taking the time to show different setups for the CC! :thumbup:


Yea, I don't want to carry too much weight at the corners. I think D!on said the Euromesh 3 weigh about 27-29lbs. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Decided on my winter wheel set-up...
> 
> Hartmann HMB-283 Wheels:
> * 18x8.5 +38
> ...


sharp!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Thanks! 



CCRlineBlack said:


> You still on Koni's or H&R?


Still on the Koni kit. Been too busy (thankfully) to swap 'em out. 



MySilver2010CC said:


> He must love the new look, having posted the pics all over the web!


Actually they came off the car before I got to hosting the pictures. Back to my winter set-up now... temporarily.  



CCRlineBlack said:


> ...but I read somewhere that the HRS4 = 30+ lbs at 19X8.5,


To be specific, the HRS4-252s are 27 lbs.



CCRlineBlack said:


> Sry Dion, to make your job harder, but how much do the HRS4, HROC 233 and Euromesh3 weigh at 19X8.5?


No trouble at all. We make it a point to weigh each wheel.
* Euromesh 3 weighs 29 lbs. (Much better than the 36 lbs. Mesh-305 these replaced.)
* HROC-233 weighs 25 lbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The 20" tire order I was waiting for finally arrived, and I've found my next wheel...

Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
* 20x9 +40
* 235/30-20s



















The fronts are going to need a 3-5mm spacer to even out the stance a bit. Otherwise, we've got a winner! _(For now....)
_


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The 20" tire order I was waiting for finally arrived, and I've found my next wheel...
> 
> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> ...


D!on, can a 245/35/20 tire be used? Not lowering?:what:


----------



## CCR (Sep 23, 2010)

Dion is it possible to see 20inch B7 HRS4 252 In the darker color ?

cheers.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow!  What's next? Work VS-XX wheels? Saving the best for last?


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> First test-fit...
> 
> Hartmann Euromesh 5:
> * 19x8.5 +38
> ...


Why is this wheel only available in black? Silver should look nice too~!


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The 20" tire order I was waiting for finally arrived, and I've found my next wheel...
> 
> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> ...


Wow these wheels look so nice!!!!
I still think 20's is the best look for the CC.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

adibaiz said:


> Wow these wheels look so nice!!!!
> I still think 20's is the best look for the CC.


May be the best "look", but it sure as hell ain't the best "ride".


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

MySilver2010CC said:


> D!on, can a 245/35/20 tire be used? Not lowering?:what:


245/30-20 is actually the recommended size. But at stock ride height you'll start getting that roller-skate look like I was telling you about. Plus, based our discussion, I'd stick to a 19" wheel. :thumbup:




CCR said:


> Dion is it possible to see 20inch B7 HRS4 252 In the darker color ?
> 
> cheers.


Definitely a possibility! Gotta take a short break from test-fits though. Our blog needs some new (different) material. 



CCRlineBlack said:


> Wow!  What's next? Work VS-XX wheels? Saving the best for last?


I'd be saving for a _looooooong_ time, but it's not out of the question. 




CCRlineBlack said:


> Why is this wheel only available in black? Silver should look nice too~!


Silver doesn't look bad at all. And at the time we brought it in, black centers were real popular so we figured we'd bring these in first, gauge interest, then possibly add more specs/finishes in the future.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> 245/30-20 is actually the recommended size. But at stock ride height you'll start getting that roller-skate look like I was telling you about. Plus, based our discussion, I'd stick to a 19" wheel. :thumbup:


Thank you sir. I'm still undecided. But up North, we don't do "30" series profiles. You are just begging to damage your front end. I will stick to the 19" wheel. I hope it doesn't look too small. May have to ride out to the wheel shop this weekend and "get a feel" for what 19's will look like.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Trust me, 19's do NOT look small. Personally I don't like riding on rubber bands, the wheela dn tire and gap must all be proportional. I think the 19's with th 35 is the biggest I would go. But thats just me.


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

sugmag said:


> Trust me, 19's do NOT look small. Personally I don't like riding on rubber bands, the wheela dn tire and gap must all be proportional. I think the 19's with th 35 is the biggest I would go. But thats just me.


Thanks... I know how 19's look, but since I'm not planning on on lowering my car, I just don't want a fugly look. I may have to get coilovers though, as I'm not a big fan of springs. 245/35/19 is what I'm looking for in a tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

No updates on the car at all, but I did want to thank Mike Gilbert for shooting these pictures of the CC a few months back...


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome pics :thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Mike produces the nicest shots i've seen, your car looks good to man. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Almost forgot about this thread. 

Fortunately for ACHTUN!NG, it's been a very busy winter season. As a result, the CC still hasn't received much love in the way of new goodies and parts. That said it's not like I absolutely _need_ to do anything more to this car. I really can't be happier with my purchase. However in light of APR's recent debut of the K04 kit, I had to update my "to do" list in the first post.

While it's nothing too exciting, I am glad I was able to get the windows tinted finally...



















If any of you are in the Seattle area and need quality tint work done, hit up Midnight Window Tinting. Brett is a fellow VW/Audi enthusiast and has been doing quality work for years!!



fookerbob said:


> Mike produces the nicest shots i've seen, your car looks good to man. :thumbup:


Indeed he does! :thumbup: And thank you!!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> No updates on the car at all, but I did want to thank Mike Gilbert for shooting these pictures of the CC a few months back...


I really like how these wheels look on the CC... Definitely gonna save up for these

Btw... Compared to stock... How is the ride with the Koni Coilovers? Thinking of these vs getting Neuspeed sports/ eibach profit and pairing them with Koni FSD's


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

Would really dig these if they were all silver and didn't have the "charcoal" windows/barrels. Fitment looks pretty good in the rear man :thumbup: Id say space 'em out 5mm all around though


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I changed my mind already. Not sure what I'm gonna run come Spring time now. :laugh:



pandavw86 said:


> Btw... Compared to stock... How is the ride with the Koni Coilovers? Thinking of these vs getting Neuspeed sports/ eibach profit and pairing them with Koni FSD's


The ride is firm, yet comfortable. The KONI kits do a great job of retaining that quality OE-like ride comfort. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We have been enjoying some very abnormally warm weather this week, with temperatures reaching 60-degrees during the warmest parts of the day. The sun was out and it was the perfect day to head out for a drive... 

This is for you, East Coast!


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

The ride is firm, yet comfortable. The KONI kits do a great job of retaining that quality OE-like ride comfort. :thumbup:[/QUOTE] 


Glad I pulled the trigger and got me a set....now just to find time to install them.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We have been enjoying some very abnormally warm weather this week, with temperatures reaching 60-degrees during the warmest parts of the day. The sun was out and it was the perfect day to head out for a drive...
> 
> This is for you, East Coast!


 R8 & the CC!! ic: 

man I miss Seattle..gotta make another trip up there..my bro lives up in Bellevue.. I absolutely love it up there..jealous..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Be sure to stop by when you come through! :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Will do :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got off the phone with StopTech and I might influenced them to begin offering CC-specific brake parts like stainless-steel lines (available currently for the rear only) and a Big Brake Kit. I had to update my "to-do" list on page 1...


----------



## asianvwcc (Feb 1, 2011)

Dude the third pic down, that some hot asss rim, what rim is that called?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
* 20x9 +40
* 235/30-20s


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^ I love those wheels, I just don't want to clean em! lol


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> * 235/30-20s


actually digging these wheels very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Beastmobile said:


> Does anyone have the Hartmann HRS6 wheels. I'd love to see them on a CC.


Still on my list of test-fits that we need to do. Weather has been real nice lately so if we get a break from shipping out all these orders we'll get a set mounted. :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Still on my list of test-fits that we need to do. Weather has been real nice lately so if we get a break from shipping out all these orders we'll get a set mounted. :thumbup:


Thanks!!! I would love to see what they look like because I think it looks sweet on the Passat above. If they looked good on the CC, i'll be getting those when I buy my CC soon


----------



## Cllehs (Jan 4, 2011)

what kind of rims are those? it look freaking sweet!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

+38. :thumbup:

And thanks for posting the picture! One less test-fit I have to do.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> * 235/30-20s


Reminds me a bit of these DPE's










I was thinking about these for my next wheels. Really love the fit.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> :laugh: Post up some photos Dion. I know it's been warm lately lets see some rolling shots!


So yeah, I kinda missed out on that. 










Anyone else anxious to see Spring come around?


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

I like what you are doing with your car.

Your rims are nice. A pity that i can´t find them in europe. Maybe i will put some Q7 rims in summer in my CC.

Good work with that Thread


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It's 58 degrees in Chicago. No snow on the ground... Lets just say I'm happy :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The snow is actually long gone around here now too, thankfully. Now it's just consistent rain. (Though it's gorgeous and sunny out as I type this.) No rolling shots yet that I've been able to take since the weather's gotten better, but here's a link to a couple taken by a friend of mine on a recent cruise we put on... 

http://tlzphoto.com/Cars/Port-Townsend-Cruise-2011/16097105_2s7NQ#1208260740_TgBRz-A-LB 
http://tlzphoto.com/Cars/Port-Townsend-Cruise-2011/16097105_2s7NQ#1208260820_JPDsn-A-LB 

H&R ultra-lows still need to get swapped in. And still need to figure out which wheel style I'm running this Spring. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks good. I've always been a fan of the Candy White. I'm enjoying my Koni coils and spacers from you guys. I've been turning a lot of heads lately. Running the 5mm in back and 12mm up front with the same ride height as your CC. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Same. Nods and stares left and right. I keep getting complimented when the credit really needs to go to VWs designers. A drop and wheels make a difference sure, but the CC turns heads on its own. 

... Oh, and feel free to send pics!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Same. Nods and stares left and right. I keep getting complimented when the credit really needs to go to VWs designers. A drop and wheels make a difference sure, but the CC turns heads on its own.
> 
> ... Oh, and feel free to send pics!


 Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

So after 7 months and about 11k miles of ownership, I was _finally_ able to see what my CC looked like from a different perspective... 




























Still undecided on the next wheel. Still have H&R ultra-lows to swap to. And now with the APR Sale, I suppose a Carbonio Stage 2 intake is a must-do here shortly. Stay tuned.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice! Looks great.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

great pics and build Dion!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Thank you!!

The temperatures in the area are getting better so I felt it was time to ditch the winter rollers and try on the new look for Spring '11. After going back-and-forth on a few different wheel styles, I decided to go with my original choice... 

Hartmann QS-10 Wheels 
* 20x9 +40
* 235/30-20 Falken FK-452s




























Free time and a clear evening in DT Seattle made things just that much better. Lovin' the new set-up!!


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


>


Finally someone with good taste !!!

Nice wheels and not overdoing the lowering.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

This CC rocks. Nice work.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW. those wheels in a 20" look amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

mswlogo said:


> ... and not overdoing the lowering.


I'm about as low as my coil-overs will let me. :laugh: 

... And thank you all for the compliments! Very happy with the new set-up. Intake hasn't ended up on yet - not sure why, it's a cake walk install even for us sales guys that sit behind keyboards. And the Hartmann turbo-back exhaust is also en route. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally had a chance to get the Carbonio Stage 1 and Stage 2 Intake installed yesterday!










Not only does this intake dress up the engine bay a bit, but _man_ did that throttle response improve! I sat in amazement two years ago when I attended the 2010 APR Distributor Conference where APR and Carbonio reps talked of a 23hp increase with both Stage 1 & 2 complimenting the APR ECU upgrade. Granted, these measurements were taken on 93-octane gas and with our 91-octane limit availability here in Washington, I certainly wasn't expecting to see that number on my CC. That said, what's felt is a definite improvement over-all in the power curve. And since I am still running the stock exhaust, I can really hear the turbo spool up and the DV circulate. Great quality and simple installation!

I understand APR currently has a back-order on these items. Those of you interested in taking advantage of APR Sale Pricing before the end of April should contact us as we have plenty of the Stage 1 and Stage 2 intakes in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... And now I hear our Hartmann turbo-back exhaust stocking order has just arrived!


----------



## Renovattio (Jan 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The temperatures in the area are getting better so I felt it was time to ditch the winter rollers and try on the new look for Spring '11. After going back-and-forth on a few different wheel styles, I decided to go with my original choice...
> 
> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> ...


Best looking CC in Vortex, hands down. Very well done sir!
Too bad those wheels don't come in 19's :[


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^ Total hawtness! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Renovattio said:


> Best looking CC in Vortex, hands down. Very well done sir!


Wow! Much appreciated... But me thinks you haven't been around enough to see all of 'em.


----------



## Renovattio (Jan 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Wow! Much appreciated... But me thinks you haven't been around enough to see all of 'em.



hhahahahah Dion, I have not been here for a long time, but believe me, I have done my research, and certainly your car looks the best by far, from what I have seen of course. 

plus, a lot of the cars I see here modified are really not that hot, at times worse than stock, but I am not pointing any fingers....to each his own 

Art


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Renovattio said:


> hhahahahah Dion, I have not been here for a long time, but believe me, I have done my research, and certainly your car looks the best by far, from what I have seen of course.
> 
> plus, a lot of the cars I see here modified are really not that hot, at times worse than stock, but I am not pointing any fingers....to each his own
> 
> Art


Dion's car is sick for sure. Here is another one of my favorites.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4665373-...the-unveiling


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Ween2010 said:


> Here is another one of my favorites.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Again, many many thanks! 

Will need to get some updated pictures taken as I've added a 5mm H&R spacer up front.


----------



## Golfedd (Aug 24, 2010)

this rocks! love CC's and I'm dieing to get my hands on one over here to play with!.. all in good times I guess. yours is sweet as, love the white! :thumbup:


----------



## Renovattio (Jan 19, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Dion's car is sick for sure. Here is another one of my favorites.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4665373-...the-unveiling


Ween, this one is also very well done, a bit more involved though, plus it gets some help from the gold coast kit , but definetely very nice.......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It's finally time...


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> It's finally time...
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2701/5716206033_b89a0072ba_z.jpg


Dion, is that the suspension you've been wanting to put on eons ago? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Since October. :laugh:


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

My r is about to look like Dions cc's evil twin... He made me do it too

Pics will be up shortly.... Dion what cap number do I need or are they stocks?

Thanks 

Eric-


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh sure... it's _my_ fault.  

Definitely looking forward to pics! And I still haven't had a chance to determine which factory VW cap fits our Hartmann QS-10, honestly. I'll let you know if I find out before you do. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The H&R ultra-lows are on! I'm about a ¼" lower now than with the KONIs, and the H&R rear perch is at it's _highest_ setting. Ride is definitely more "firm" but not harsh. This is definitely going to be a better option for me I think. Coming up just a tad to sit where I was up front prior to this install until after I roll my front fenders.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I put a few miles on the new suspension over the weekend and _definitely_ feel the improvement in ride quality/handling. Unlike the KONI kit where the shocks were pretty much bottomed out every time I went over large dips or bumps due to my desired ride height, the H&R ultra-lows offer the right amount of shock travel and provide a much smoother ride, believe it or not. As I mentioned it's definitely more "firm" but not at the point where we are sacrificing ride comfort. Highway driving is still very smooth and the car is nice and "planted" around corners. 

H&R wins. :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I put a few miles on the new suspension over the weekend and _definitely_ feel the improvement in ride quality/handling. Unlike the KONI kit where the shocks were pretty much bottomed out every time I went over large dips or bumps due to my desired ride height, the H&R ultra-lows offer the right amount of shock travel and provide a much smoother ride, believe it or not. As I mentioned it's definitely more "firm" but not at the point where we are sacrificing ride comfort. Highway driving is still very smooth and the car is nice and "planted" around corners.
> 
> H&R wins. :thumbup:


What did you have the dampening set to on the Koni's. I have the Koni coils and I'm set to medium and pretty low. Only on big dips will I rub but no bottoming out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> What did you have the dampening set to on the Koni's.


About 30-35% on the soft side.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected]!NG said:


> About 30-35% on the soft side.


Are your H&R's for a MKVI?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> About 30-35% on the soft side.


Comfy ride for sure but I'm on medium and it's still a nice ride. Feels sporty.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Yes. :thumbup:


Kewl I wish that I kept my FK's then...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> Comfy ride for sure but I'm on medium and it's still a nice ride. Feels sporty.


:thumbup:

I am very satisfied with the ride quality the KONI kit provided. The ride height (or lack of) fell short for my personal tastes though so I'm glad I ultimately ended up with the H&R kit.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I'm about as low as my coil-overs will let me. :laugh:
> 
> ... And thank you all for the compliments! Very happy with the new set-up. Intake hasn't ended up on yet - not sure why, it's a cake walk install even for us sales guys that sit behind keyboards. And the Hartmann turbo-back exhaust is also en route. :thumbup:


what catback exhaust are you hooking up with the hartmann dp?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

PandaCC said:


> what catback exhaust are you hooking up with the hartmann dp?


It's actually a complete Hartmann turbo-back exhaust. :thumbup:

_(details/site addition coming soon...)_


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> It's actually a complete Hartmann turbo-back exhaust. :thumbup:
> 
> _(details/site addition coming soon...)_


Oh???? Interested!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We brought in a VW (B6) Passat turbo-back exhaust and verified that fitment is identical to the CC... Well, sort of. The hangers are in the same location so bolting up the exhaust was a breeze. However, since the bottom portion of our bumpers tuck-in whereas a B6 Passat bumper is more just up-and-down, our tips stick out a bit when looking at them from a side profile. Trimming will be necessary (for me) to make this exhaust look appropriate on the car. Just need to make sure we don't trim too far so we don't start melting the bumper. Going to see about re-doing this exhaust but have adjustable tips. I'll let you know... :thumbup:










As for the sound, it's absolutely PERFECT! A "luxury" segment car should _never_ receive anything obnoxious or loud and the Hartmann turbo-back exhaust is far from that! At idle, the exhaust is definitely more audible but not by much. It's the deeper tone you'll notice more than anything, and it's a sexy tone! Quiet, and subtle... But then get on it at WOT and you can hear the motor growl through the intake and the turbo spool through the exhaust. If this thing didn't turn heads before, it sure as hell does now!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I took an evening trip after work to Dreamwërks, a local body shop owned by my friend Hans and his Dad, Andy. I had asked them for their help to get my front fenders rolled as I had been chewing them up any time I had my wheels turned and the suspension compressed hard at the same time. It was getting ugly... 

The fender liners came out so we could have easy access to the fender lip, then we attached the fender roller to the hub and got to work. I kept the fenders nice and warm with a hair dryer (works better than a heat gun to prevent burning the paint) while Hans got to rolling. 










Check out the before and after: 

















Rolling the fenders also resulted in a subtle pull, so I have gained additional clearance between wheel and fender. In fact, there was enough room for me to bring the front coils down just a touch more and swap out the 5mm spacers up front with 10s. A proper "shoot" will happen soon enough showing off the improved stance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

From this thread:



[email protected]!NG said:


> My Korean counter-part is back in Seattle and hand carried one of these LED kits back with him. We will be testing them out on my CC at our earliest opportunity to offer our feedback as well as look into possible methods of getting these things to those of you here in the US that are interested.
> 
> Stay tuned.


They are now in my possession.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks good. I trimmed my liners and rolled my fenders day one. Its a must.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> From this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> They are now in my possession.


opcorn: fast! fast!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Very pleased with the quality of this guy's work. Install was very straight forward and took about an hour. Had to borrow my tech's Euro switch for these pics but once I get my own and upgrade the halogens (that now look nasty next to the LED DRLs) to HID I'll get some better pictures up. Meanwhile, I will continue discussion with my Korean counter-part and let you know the plan about getting these to those of you interested. I will keep you posted. :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, totally interested! :beer:


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

PLEASE PLEASE these have made the must have list:beer:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Very pleased with the quality of this guy's work. Install was very straight forward and took about an hour. Had to borrow my tech's Euro switch for these pics but once I get my own and upgrade the halogens (that now look nasty next to the LED DRLs) to HID I'll get some better pictures up. Meanwhile, I will continue discussion with my Korean counter-part and let you know the plan about getting these to those of you interested. I will keep you posted. :thumbup:


what did you wire the leds to?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

praneetloke said:


> what did you wire the leds to?


The parking light.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

any night shots?


----------



## Golfedd (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks ace! I'm Fcucking jealous, MINT CC! :heart:


----------



## md5mike (Sep 6, 2010)

Exhaust sound clip please sir.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> opcorn: fast! fast!


where is the turn signal?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

arkijak said:


> where is the turn signal?


oh yeah looking at the leds I totally forgot about the turns. They are gone! I guess the rear ones will do


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Turn signals are still completely functional. 










Once again, thank you Mike Gilbert!! :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking good, :beer: to you for a clean build!


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Turn signals are still completely functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man:beer:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks dion for the new background!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Turn signals are still completely functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I think I might just have flip-flopped on the LED stuff. I like those turns :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

oh alright..I get it..these strips alternate between the amber and the white when the singals are ON, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, when I use the turn signal, the white LED turns off and I get blinking ambers. When done, white LED comes right back on. 

Like this:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We brought in a VW (B6) Passat turbo-back exhaust and verified that fitment is identical to the CC... Well, sort of. The hangers are in the same location so bolting up the exhaust was a breeze. However, since the bottom portion of our bumpers tuck-in whereas a B6 Passat bumper is more just up-and-down, our tips stick out a bit when looking at them from a side profile. Trimming will be necessary (for me) to make this exhaust look appropriate on the car. Just need to make sure we don't trim too far so we don't start melting the bumper. Going to see about re-doing this exhaust but have adjustable tips. I'll let you know... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sound Clip Please!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Working on it. :thumbup:


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Can we get a side profile view as well. You said it sticks out too far....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

blue hare said:


> Can we get a side profile view as well. You said it sticks out too far....


 Driver's side view: 










Haven't gotten around to shortening it yet.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

What's the ETA on being able to sell those clear markers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be updating that LED thread _(and linking a "to buy" page to the OP of this thread, specifically the mod-list)_ here shortly. :thumbup: 

edit: updated


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

:thumbup: thanks for the pic. yeah, i see what you mean it needs to be a little shorter.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Dion, just a quick question since you've helped me in the past. I'm pretty low on the Koni Coils, wrapping some 19x8.5 wheels in tires. Would you say 225/35 or 235/35 is a safe bet. 

What have you been running on 19's?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

235s for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Even if the wheels are et35?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yessir.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Yessir.


 +1 - 235 will work great with et 35. 

You will still need some spacers up front, but the rear at et35 is perfect! 

I am paranoid about rubbing and drive aggressively, so I am not adding any spacers up front to make it flush.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

meccausa said:


> +1 - 235 will work great with et 35.
> 
> You will still need some spacers up front, but the rear at et35 is perfect!
> 
> I am paranoid about rubbing and drive aggressively, so I am not adding any spacers up front to make it flush.


 Thanks Mecca & Dion. If you say so I'll believe it. Buying tires tomorrow. I just don't want any issues with rubbing in the rear. That's all.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

do you still have the hartmann mb reps? would you sell them?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

the b6 passat exhaust doesn't look bad on the CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

It's not _horrible_, but it definitely needs a trim. Still haven't gotten around to getting a sound clip done yet, but I am still very much in love with the sound. 



nelius said:


> do you still have the hartmann mb reps? would you sell them?


I still have my winter rubber wrapped around them and (so far) planned to keep them for next season. :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I still have my winter rubber wrapped around them and (so far) planned to keep them for next season. :thumbup:


unfortunately you guys only have 17s at hartmann.com :/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I have the last set of 18s. If I see anything else here that I'd rather run next winter, I'll let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

cool thanks. i live about 5 mins from the achtuning shop


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Took a better shot of the DRL LEDs in day light.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Took a better shot of the DRL LEDs in day light.


Looking good as always Dion, keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good as always Dion, keep it up. :thumbup:


+1 They look great during the day as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wish I had the money for those DRL LED's but there are more important things I must do to the CC first. 

looks great Dion. :thumbup:


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Dion, Do you happen to have the part number for the Hartmann Exhaust?

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ccowner said:


> Dion, Do you happen to have the part number for the Hartmann Exhaust?
> 
> thanks.


It _would_ be *HA FE VW CC 20T 0287*. Haven't added it to the CC section of our online catalog due to the modification necessary to make it fit. Realize it's specific to the B6 Passat and the tips will need some trimming to fit the CC.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the info. I know its specific for the Passat, but I kinda like how it juts out a bit. Is that part number for the Passat exhaust or the number that would be for the CC. Also, the picture of the Passat exhaust on your website has a bend between the rear muffler and the tips, however that picture isn't of the real exhaust correct?

Thanks.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Dion,

Do you have a contact for the LED's? I'd like to pick up a set for my CC. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ccowner said:


> ...however that picture isn't of the real exhaust correct?


Correct. :thumbup:



M Diddy said:


> Do you have a contact for the LED's?


http://www.achtuning.kr/src/products/products_detail.php?product_mst_id=0022_00033

Also linked in the first post of this thread if you ever need to find it again in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Looking forward to get my DRL LED*

Hi Dion,

Your car is an inspiration for me and many other people.

Have then orded my self these lovely LED from LED Capsule. Really looking forward to get them. 

Was mailing Achtuning Korea today, and they confirmed for me that they had some few left, and i should get them to Norway for the same price as you do. 499$

My car will get so much better with these LED lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you and congrats in advance! I heard about an order headed to Norway, so I'm very glad to see that all worked out. Mine are still working without issue and turns heads. Those poor Mercedes owners...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Meanwhile, yet another reason for me to K04 this thing!! APR's re-calibration of the 2.0T TSI K04 Turbo software is complete!!  










Product Page 

APR’s Engineering Team has finished final testing of a new ECU Calibration for APR’s 2.0 TSI K04 Turbocharger Systems. *The results are an additional 65 hp and 73 lb ft of torque!* 

We have plenty of these K04 kits on the shelf with FREE SHIPPING anywhere in the Continental US if anyone else is ready.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

nice


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazing improvement with that K04 kit!:thumbup: 

I wondering also to tune my car, but think at least to wait one year and one service before i do it. In that time BSR properly have finished a PPC kit to my car, and i can tune the car on and off for myself in 5 minutes. 

My car with 2.0 TDI engine, have today 170 hp and 350Nm. The new power will then be 191 hp and 431Nm. Little bit unsure if this is a problem for the DSG?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

By my calculations, that's less then the output of APR's kit and we've seen DSGs hold up to that amount of power so... Yeah, do it!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Received the DRL LED lights*



[email protected]!NG said:


> Thank you and congrats in advance! I heard about an order headed to Norway, so I'm very glad to see that all worked out. Mine are still working without issue and turns heads. Those poor Mercedes owners...


Dion, received the DRL LED from Achtuning Korea today in the post, and i`m impressed how fast the package was from Korea to Norway. They sent it on monday.

Started my own thread on this with pictures of my new lights.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419233-My-little-DRL-LED-quot-project-quot-on-my-CC-2011


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice!! I'll check it out.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Bump for Dion, the most knowledgeable and helpful guy on vortex!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

"_most_ knowledgeable"? 

Maybe "resourceful"? You give me too much credit, Mike. I sure as hell don't know anywhere near as much as you guys might think, but I do have many resources available to me to get you guys the right answers. Very much appreciate the kind words.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Dion, 

Are your ultralows for the MKV golf or jetta? 

thanks, also, do you have any in stock?


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

ccowner said:


> Dion,
> 
> Are your ultralows for the MKV golf or jetta?
> 
> thanks, also, do you have any in stock?


Golf. p/n 29000-11. And yes, in stock! :thumbup:


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Now those are for the MkVI..would the ones for the MkV work as well? (the only reason im asking is because it says they go lower)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, the Mk5 suspension components are also compatible with the CC.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Nice!! I'll check it out.


Dion, now my lights are mounted at last. So happy with the result.
So now you and others can follow my link again to see if you want: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5419233-My-little-DRL-LED-quot-project-quot-on-my-CC-2011

I was connecting them to the parking light as you did, so i understand that the DRL LED is on all the way, but not when the original light switch is in 0? 
Therefore i got my self this switch on the DRL LED so i can turn it of during night driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice! :thumbup:

Your "parking lights" and mine are different, hence the varying result between yours and mine. The NA-housing's "parking lights" are the amber bulbs in the far, back corner of the housings nearest the fender. I am also using the European-spec headlight switch that allows me to turn on just the "parking lights".


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

No new updates at this time, but a couple of recent pictures. I love Fall in the PacNW!!


























I plan to continue with the lighting upgrades next, specifically dropping in some HID kits into the stock halogens _(yep, I'm doing that...)_ and upgrading to HID fogs, then swap to LED for the puddle lights, interior lights, license plate lights, etc... I've been in contact with a local company, VLEDs as my source for these lighting upgrades since I keep hearing mixed reviews on both "popular" brands used by the VW/Audi community. Having a local company for support should there be any issues (which I do not anticipate) is a big plus, so it's nice to have these guys close. They've been growing very quickly in the import scene and offer what appears to be a solid product line. I look forward to working with VLEDs and will intend to share my experiences with them here.


----------



## DPFLAVWCC (Aug 12, 2011)

*LED DRL Instructions Please*

Is there anywhere to view the installation instructions prior to purchasing the LED DRL Kit?
Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Send an email to [email protected]. Jae will be able to assist you with that. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Not ready for Winter rollers yet...


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saying... that I LOVE your car... I cannot WAIT to pick up my white CC this spring... your car has given me so much inspiration and answered a lot of questions that I had about the car and modding  

Keep doing your thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

smartchick2009 said:


> just some questions though...


First, thanks so much for the compliments! The _(slow)_ journey to bring the car where it is now has been fun, and I hope to continue with it for a while. Congrats in advance on your CC purchase! 

The H&R ultra-lows should last as long as I own the car if not longer. The (lifetime) warranty will guarantee that. And I am very happy with the ride quality despite the height, or lack there of. I've looked into a couple of bag options but the expense is the biggest factor holding me back. And honestly it would be more of a novelty for me considering I really don't have too many problems driving places I need to at my current, static ride height. The only time my CC doesn't look good parked is when a bagged CC is nearby, and that doesn't happen very often. Sure, there are fairly budget-friendly kits out there but they are double my cost on a set of coil-overs and then there are possible issues that may or may not come up with these budget-friendly kits that I frankly wouldn't have the patience to deal with.


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected]UN!NG said:


> First, thanks so much for the compliments! The _(slow)_ journey to bring the car where it is now has been fun, and I hope to continue with it for a while. Congrats in advance on your CC purchase!
> 
> The H&R ultra-lows should last as long as I own the car if not longer. The (lifetime) warranty will guarantee that. And I am very happy with the ride quality despite the height, or lack there of. I've looked into a couple of bag options but the expense is the biggest factor holding me back. And honestly it would be more of a novelty for me considering I really don't have too many problems driving places I need to at my current, static ride height. The only time my CC doesn't look good parked is when a bagged CC is nearby, and that doesn't happen very often. Sure, there are fairly budget-friendly kits out there but they are double my cost on a set of coil-overs and then there are possible issues that may or may not come up with these budget-friendly kits that I frankly wouldn't have the patience to deal with.



thank youuuu  i have been looking at wheels and suspension stuff already just seeing what i'm going to be getting myself into... i hope to have one or the other ready to go on the car the day i buy it so that i dont look too silly in a stock car. i can never keep it that way long  and there are hardly any bagged cars around here where i live... let alone people with dubs, so i really think that i am leaning more towards the ultra lows at this time... but depending on if i can find some one around here with bags that can kinda give me the low down. idk how i would feel on bags on a daily either. i gotta be able to drive the crap out of it at any given time.  ----



any ways whats up with the next thing for the CC? cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve!! :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

HID drop-in kits are the current thing I'm working on. That's been placed on a short hold due to availability of the 5K temp kits I want for both H7 (low beams) and H11 (fogs). I also want to do the LED interior lights, license plate lights, and puddle lights next. But with Christmas coming up, I'm going to need to wait a bit longer before spending more money on the CC. 

Winter rollers are back on, so the 20s are off and might go up for sale while I figure out what to run next Spring. The APR boost tap will be the next thing added under the hood and depending on how things go next Season, perhaps we'll start looking at that K04 kit. We'll see... 

I will definitely update here as things change, or when new pictures are taken.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi again Dion!

Once again i would say that your car just look amazing!!:thumbup:
Now i have HID 6000K on my car, and i think it looks good. 
Also i have now got Borla exhaust tip on my car. Lowering maybe should be my next project?

PS! 
The dealer that sold me my car, was calling me today asking me how to get the DRL LED lights.
Of course he got the details.

Not happy with the pics. Maybe it`s better to take pictures when it`s a little darker?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking good! Now you have me second-guessing my temperatures on the HID kit. Maybe 6000 is a better match after all. As for the picture, perhaps try taking it so that you're not aiming towards the sun. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Another Fall pic, just before Winter.


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

Hi again Dion!

Once again i would say that your car just look amazing!!:thumbup:
Now i have HID 6000K on my car, and i think it looks good. 
Also i have now got Borla exhaust tip on my car. Lowering maybe should be my next project?

PS! 
The dealer that sold me my car, was calling me today asking me how to get the DRL LED lights.
Of course he got the details.

Not happy with the pics. Maybe it`s better to take pictures when it`s a little darker?








i just realized why is your front VW logo different? mine doesnt have the black backround its just cut out


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

It's the radar for the adaptive cruise control, I have the same


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Winter mode!


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit lol i :heart: winter mode


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! Me, too. Just need to do something about the caps. Have seen a _lot_ of confused faces lately as they walk by. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump for Terry! :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the BUMP, Dion........

Terry


----------



## w8pusha (Oct 19, 2010)

*shocks?*

what shocks are you running? and hows the ride? im very interested in the ultra lows.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

w8pusha said:


> what shocks are you running? and hows the ride? im very interested in the ultra lows.


Still running the ultra lows. My impression of this kit can be read here.


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Winter mode!


Sigh.....ic::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart::thumbup::heart:ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh: Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

From Sunset Friday to Snowfall Monday! :laugh: :heart: the PacNW!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

"Snopocalypse 2012" is coming to an end!


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Winter mode!


 
Love these wheels!! So sick! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you!  

The picture above (CC in the snow) just won me a free car wash at Northwest Auto Salon. The facility alone is impressive enough, but they really do fantastic work. Perfect timing as the car is FILTHY after our latest run of snow, ice, then slush. I am excite!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The wife and I went down to Pacific Raceways this last weekend. They hosted a Test N' Tune event where we watched the ACHTUN!NG Golf R do it's thing around the track!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yet another set of new pictures, taken this morning while I was waiting for everyone to come in and open the doors. The only thing new I've done _(other than putting the summer rollers back on)_ was change out the puddle lights to LED, no big deal. 



































With confirmation of an incoming Hartmann Wheel shipment, and depending on what is on those containers, it might be time to ditch the Hartmann QS10s for something different. We'll see...


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Dion, you make me want those led DRL/blinkers so much!! Your car is looking good! I know you are on the H&R's now, but when you were on the Koni's, what did you have the dampening set to?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Set to about 30% on the soft side. And I hear the price on the DRL LEDs is coming down a touch! :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Set to about 30% on the soft side. And I hear the price on the DRL LEDs is coming down a touch! :thumbup:


How are those DRL LEDs holding up Dion? No issues whatsoever so far?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, Dion.......
What size rubber are on your 20"s??? I assume they are 8.5" wide.
235-30 or 245-30 ???

Do you think 255-30 will fit on my 20 x 10 rears?
I had just bought this size before swapping out my snows on my previous S4 Cab.
I know I have to test-fit, which I doing tomorrow, but.......

Thanks!

TM


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Dion.......
> What size rubber are on your 20"s??? I assume they are 8.5" wide.
> 235-30 or 245-30 ???
> 
> ...


20 x 9 / 235/30s I think - Dion correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Correct, I'm running 235/30s on these - specifically selected for the slight stretch to accommodate both ride height and wheel offset without any rubbing, and maintaining _(as)_ factory _(as I can get)_ alignment specs. 245s would be ideal for the 20x9s I'm running and for a 10, 255s...



xx4u2nvxx said:


> How are those DRL LEDs holding up Dion? No issues whatsoever so far?


None! And I continue to receive comments about how very OEM-looking they are. :thumbup:


----------



## xtinacc (Mar 10, 2012)

where did you get the DRL's? I need to do this to my car


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I linked them in the "mod list" on the first post, copied below for your convenience. :thumbup:

LED DRLs (click link)


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Love your car Dion! 

Just perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks so much! 

Hartmann QS10s are definitely going up for sale now. Word has it we've got a new Hartmann Wheel coming down the pipeline and it's almost here, a style I've been kind of excited about for a while now. Will have to see what it will look like on the CC... Stay tuned!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The temperatures in the area are getting better so I felt it was time to ditch the winter rollers and try on the new look for Spring '11. After going back-and-forth on a few different wheel styles, I decided to go with my original choice...
> 
> Hartmann QS-10 Wheels
> * 20x9 +40
> ...


Hi, Dion......
Are the above pics with your Koni's or the Ultralows?
It's dated 4/4/11......
I think it's your first pic post with your 20's.
I'm still deciding on which coilovers to get!!!
Your Ultralows are VERY tempting based on your driving description, but I don't wanna have to roll the fenders. Will I have to roll them, especially if I'm not quite as low as you?
I'm keeping my 18" Mallorys on, at least for now.
My 20's (Lexani LSS-5) MAY go on at a later date.
Help!

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Those pictures were taken with KONIs on, dropped all the way out back and few threads left up front. I only recommend ultra-lows for the customer looking for "extreme" lowering (where ride height is prioritized over handling).


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Those pictures were taken with KONIs on, dropped all the way out back and few threads left up front. I only recommend ultra-lows for the customer looking for "extreme" lowering (where ride height is prioritized over handling).


 
Thanks, Dion! 

BTW...... are your 20"ers *officially* up for sale? 
If so, PM me with a price! 

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be running them for the next 2-3 weeks but yes they're up for grabs once that container gets here (and I test-fit the new set). I'll be in touch then. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I'll be running them for the next 2-3 weeks but yes they're up for grabs once that container gets here (and I test-fit the new set). I'll be in touch then. :thumbup:


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> From this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> They are now in my possession.



Hey, Dion.......

I just had my LEDs installed yesterday, but they are MISSING the clear "liitle end cap" that you show above and on your CC install. I still have to use the stock yellow... 

Do you think I was "shorted" this piece?
Should I write a note to Jae at Achtuning/Korea???

Thanks!

TM


----------



## SoggyCC (Mar 13, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey, Dion.......
> 
> I just had my LEDs installed yesterday, but they are MISSING the clear "liitle end cap" that you show above and on your CC install. I still have to use the stock yellow...
> 
> ...


Nope you were not shorted, you have to buy them separately from a dealer. I have the model numbers but I left that info at work. E-Mail Jae and he'll send you the part #s. they are like $16 a piece, I think


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Dion........

I just did!

Enjoy your weekend

TM


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Hartmann QS10s are definitely going up for sale now. Word has it we've got a new Hartmann Wheel coming down the pipeline and it's almost here, a style I've been kind of excited about for a while now. Will have to see what it will look like on the CC... Stay tuned!


Hey Dion, could you please PM a price as well? Are TPMS sensors included? How do you think these would look with just springs?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hey Dion, could you please PM a price as well? Are TPMS sensors included? How do you think these would look with just springs?


Yep!
I'm waitin' for your PM, too.

My Koni SS's are going on Thursday.

I have my own UPS account..... let me know!

TM


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha. Looks like you have me beat, TM.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't posted up a price yet. And no, TPMS units are not included. (I just coded mine off.)


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Dion......

Any "spy pics" of the new wheel design you chose???

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Negative, as we haven't even seen them yet. I could tease but that would easily give it away (I think). It's something people have asked for, I mentioned we probably _weren't_ going to get it, and now I'm being proven wrong.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

I gotta *assume* they're 20's......

Just a hint, please?

Any portions "black"???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

19" actually. (I thought they were 20s though) And no black, but should have the same anthracite/machined finish as my current set.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> 19" actually. (I thought they were 20s though) And no black, but should have the same anthracite/machined finish as my current set.


Dion, I figured I'd bug you here - props to you and everyone else at Achtuning who answers questions from pesky callers/PMers. I appreciate the assistance you all have given me over the past few weeks, would definitely suggest you guys to others.

Tomorrow...I place myself on the waiting list for my wheels, and I hope some of the notification list folks don't buy them! :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words. :wave:



GeoVDub said:


> and I hope some of the notification list folks don't buy them! :sly:


:laugh: 

We rarely sell out of what's coming to replenish our inventory. We bring each wheel in by the hundreds. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Thank you for the kind words. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm holding you to that!  :thumbup: Great service all around, very pleased with my interactions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Once things quiet down a bit, I'm gonna have some test-fitting to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Very subtle, minimizes glare, and will keep things a bit cooler... windshield tint (50%)










You may notice a new wheel mounted... Stay tuned for a few "test-fit" images coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Good weather and new Hartmann Wheels meant it was time to do another test-fit!










Hartmann HV10-289 _(now discontinued)_
* 19x8.5 +38
* 235/35-19










Hartmann HRS6-204-GA:M _(now discontinued)_
* 19x8.5 +47
* 235/35-19

Still "stuck" in my 20" diameter so I have another plan in the works to ditch the QS-10s here soon pending a little project I'm taking on... We'll see how that goes.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Those look great! Brakes look tiny, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They look worse behind my 20s! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably the last test-fit for a while...




























Hartmann HRS6-204-MA
* matte-anthracite
* 20x9 +40


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Dion, 

Looks great man. Gotta say, i am a huge fan of the V10 reps. Those look sick on your car. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rob!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Decided to try on a rear wheel belonging to a friend, off a set I've been eyeing for a while:










Hmmmm..... :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

WTF!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Too much? :laugh:


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Dion, a bit much  I think it's also illegal in California since the tire cannot protrude from under the fender.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A little negative camber (ok, a _lot_) and some 245s _should_ put those _tires_ inside the fender. :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> A little negative camber (ok, a _lot_) and some 245s _should_ put those _tires_ inside the fender. :laugh:


Maybe....if you bag it


----------



## [email protected]htuning (Oct 30, 2007)

This CC will never see bags while I own it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm just kidding

Those wheels look a little too much though, IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with ya. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

New shot of the CC taken this last weekend during the 2012 Leavenworth Drive.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Super excited, got news that my dealer finally found another dealer willing to swap 4Mos, so I should be mass purchasing parts this week! :thumbup::laugh: 

My question is this - with the availability of the 256-MA:M in question for possibly next month or two, do you have any pictures of the 256-GA:M on a CC, and do you have any commentary on how it may hold up in a volatile climate found in places like Chicago (yes, we're volatile!) versus the MA:M? 

It's for a daily driver, so buffing the wheels each and every day isn't on my list of things to do...


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Super excited, got news that my dealer finally found another dealer willing to swap 4Mos, so I should be mass purchasing parts this week! :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> My question is this - with the availability of the 256-MA:M in question for possibly next month or two, do you have any pictures of the 256-GA:M on a CC, and do you have any commentary on how it may hold up in a volatile climate found in places like Chicago (yes, we're volatile!) versus the MA:M?
> 
> It's for a daily driver, so buffing the wheels each and every day isn't on my list of things to do...


 achtuning cannot commit to a date in the near future for the 256-MA-M, so if your patience is waning, 
i'd just go for the 256-GA:M while he still has them in stock, otherwise you may be in for a long wait. theyre both painted wheels and subject to the same road hazards. in fact the gloss 
might be easier to maintain. 
so ultimately up to you, but i would go for it, if you like the style of wheel.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> achtuning cannot commit to a date in the near future for the 256-MA-M, so if your patience is waning,
> i'd just go for the 256-GA:M while he still has them in stock, otherwise you may be in for a long wait. theyre both painted wheels and subject to the same road hazards. in fact the gloss
> might be easier to maintain.
> so ultimately up to you, but i would go for it, if you like the style of wheel.


 I know they won't be openly stating anything more than vague estimates, it's too confining from a business perspective. 

I was hoping they'd have some images stashed away of what the wheels look like on a CC in natural light, etc so I could compare with the current MA:M shots that they've got up (and the ones that you graciously sent me via PM!) 

At face value I prefer the muted look of the Matte finish, but without seeing what the GA:Ms look like 'in the wild', it's hard to say, ya know? I mean, I'm replacing the Interlagos because they're too shiny! 

RE: Gloss vs Matte - my concern is with the GA:Ms the lack of TLC will more apparent because of the inconsistent shine/polish vs that of a Matte finish.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

If this help....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Any images I collect of the Hartmann Wheel collection on a CC will be posted in our ACHTUNING|CC thread. _(This is a "build" thread for personal CC.) _ And while I may not have CC-specific images of a wheel you're interested in, it wouldn't hurt to check out the Hartmann Wheel gallery to see other on-car images to give you an idea of the finish, etc. :thumbup: 



airmax1 said:


> If this help....


 Looks fantastic!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A shot of the CC taken by Josh Decker of QuattroWorld.com as we were leaving the WaterWerks On The Green event this last weekend. A few more shots were taken by a good friend Russel and below are the links to his Flickr where he has them hosted: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/russelocsan/7441881554 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/russelocsan/7439387396 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/russelocsan/7439409596 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/russelocsan/7439390146 

...And what an _awesome_ venue for the show!!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> If this help....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Hey, are these 19's or 20's? 

Offset, please? 

Spacers, too? 

Thanks, 

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They're 19x8.5 +38 _(the only spec they're available in)_. 

And as with all our 19" wheels for CC fitment (19x8.5 +38), you can run up to an 8mm spacer up front to even things out. :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

airmax1 said:


> If this help....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Definitely helped, thank you! Those look a lot less flashy than I expected. Will certainly help me make a decision by the end of the day, thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

6000K LED license plate bulbs have been installed. 










This is a second, better built unit that I am now satisfied with after testing them for over a month now. The first set burned up within a week. Mirror puddle light LEDs have been swapped in too _(never had an issue with those, been running them for about 3 months)_ but I haven't had a chance to get a picture of those yet. Interior LED kit is next.

LEDs sourced from my Achtuning Korea counter-part selling the LED DRLs.

_(update: these didn't pan out after all so I went with the "backup" plan and grabbed OEM units as mentioned below.)_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
2013's come standard with LED license plate lights now.....dunno if they'd be plug & play, but ever look into those?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

That was going to be my next step if these didn't work out. They can always serve as a back-up option. :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

any idea what the 2013 license plate assemblies/bulbs part number is?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

1K8943021C :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Frame is now notched so I am going to be adjusting the fronts on these H&R ultra-lows to bring them down in the next day or two to match the gap with the rear. Now I'm just waiting for an opening in our schedule before doing the next "big" upgrade under the hood... Stay tuned!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Love your car Dion!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Now I'm just waiting for an opening in our schedule before doing the next "big" upgrade under the hood... Stay tuned!


 K04???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep! 



Ween2010 said:


> Amazing. :thumbup:





Ampiler said:


> Love your car Dion!


 Thanks, guys!  

Will also need to take new pictures now that I'm reppin' the proper center cap...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

great looking car and very nice write up!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Appointment has been scheduled for early next week to get the factory radio replaced under warranty. The CD changer no longer works apparently - this after only trying it out once the very first time I got the car. Not sure what "changed" since then... :screwy:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Appointment has been scheduled for early next week to get the factory radio replaced under warranty. The CD changer no longer works apparently - this after only trying it out once the very first time I got the car. Not sure what "changed" since then... :screwy:


probably dust got in there... i never used mine, and they told me to put a CD in there so that dust doesnt get in.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:what: :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... and the BFI catch-can that goes in during K04 install has arrived!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

CREE LEDs installed to replace bulbs in glove box, dome lights, vanity mirrors, and trunk leaving me with two extra wedge bulbs since the CC doesn't have foot-well lights. Best price ($45 shipped) and quality I've seen by far! Will try and get installed pics ASAP. 



> Full Interior LED Light Kit for mk6 cars
> Kit includes all interior bulbs
> LED have all been tested before packaged
> No Error Codes
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Drove the CC over the border into Canadian territory to check out the 2012 Great Canadian VW Show in Langley, BC. Snapped the following after arrival before checking out the show... 










More pics from the show here if you're interested in checking them out. 

It was a good trip. The wife and I find the CC very comfortable and prefer to take it wherever we go, especially on road trips like this. The H&R ultra-lows are very ride compliant and perfectly smooth on the highway. It's been almost a year and a half on these rollers, too (the longest run so far) and while I've tossed up the idea of switching to something new a few times, it's been difficult to let the QS10s go. They're still very true after I've just re-balanced them a few weeks ago. Will probably keep these a bit longer but there's one other wheel set here I'm gonna be trying out for sh*ts and giggles. Oh, and that K04 kit is still happening, it's just with our free install deal we've got going on there has been no time to put the CC on the rack and get it done. *le sigh...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

K04 installed? 

_(you never said)_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> _(you never said)_


 Read the last sentence right before your post.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Read the last sentence right before your post.


 :facepalm: 

I'm sure you'll update us when it happens


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh: 

Indeed. :thumbup:

_(don't feel bad... I'm more of a pictures guy myself.)_


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

Dion, (a bit of a n00b question here but..)

I picked up a set of wheels from Achtuning a few months back that are:

19x8 ET 45
235/35/19

Would 10mm spacers all around make me about flush on H&R springs? I am currently deployed and am thinking about going ahead and getting spacers before I get home..

Car is 2009 CC Sport 6MT.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty positive the H&R 10mm (hub-centric) spacers won't fit over the rear hub lip, so _maybe_ a 12mm would be better. If that's too aggressive _(you'll need to measure to be absolute certain - results are not the same with every scenario)_ then bump down to a 5mm out back. As for the front, completely depends on whether or not fender mods are done. If not, probably no more than a 15mm and _possibly_ up to a 20mm.



















^ That's an 8.5 +47 combo on KONIs with just 8mm spacers up front and nothing out back. Prior to rolling fenders, I'd rub tire to fender up front when wheels are turned and suspension is compressed. (4mm more aggressive out back, and 12mm more aggressive up front then what you're running now without spacers.) Hope that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Performed a 40K service on Monday and noticed a very small amount of dried up coolant surrounding the base of the oil cooler. Dropped her off at the dealership this morning and learned the water pump (sits directly above the oil cooler) is going to be replaced under warranty. :thumbup: 

... And since posts are worthless without pics:










:heart: Fall in the PacNW!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

K04 update???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Was put on hold as I just took a trip with my wife to Okinawa, Japan. Now that I'm back our schedule is still looking pretty full (we're currently booked out about 2-weeks in advance) and with Winter coming up I'm about ready to put the winter rollers on so it might benefit me to wait until Spring to do that K04. We'll see...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A phone call to USP Motorsports resulted in the purchase of drop-in HID kits for both my low beams and fogs. USP offers a complete plug n' play set-up that is pretty drama free as far as installation goes and the support offered by the team is top notch! I decided to go with the 6000K color temperature to better match the LED DRLs. It isn't perfect but close enough! :thumbup:

We made the decision to remove the front bumper so we can mount the ballasts behind it for a secure and clean install. Half way through I was able to take comparison shots of the stock vs. new color temp. 


























Once I get the car cleaned up this weekend I'll try and get more pictures taken. Overall, very satisfied with the purchase and happy to be able to really SEE at night! While the beam pattern from our stock halogens help eliminate a lot of glare and prevents some light scatter, it still really isn't the perfect (or ideal) scenario for most. FWIW, no "flashes" from on-coming traffic, though. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A shot from yesterday of the fogs on with DRLs.


----------



## Stephen027 (Nov 27, 2008)

^Look, its my office building 


I think i saw your CC down by the waterfront yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably did. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Next on the "completed" list: flappy paddle steering wheel! 










Will probably be my favorite "upgrade" to date. :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Dion,

this is all nice, but aren't you interested in adding functionality? You're only making cosmetic changes.
Like for example the bluetooth module (I don't know if you have that already).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Flappy paddles aren't a function?! :laugh:

And what about the chip, intake, exhaust...? (K04 still coming - when? I dunno yet.) Volkswagen gave me most of the functions I really _needed_ with this car. Everything else I do with my cars are absolutely about cosmetic as that's what will separate my CC from the many others rolling around our area. 



giecsar said:


> Like for example the bluetooth module (I don't know if you have that already).


Bluetooth is probably the only thing I feel I'm missing out on, but am doing fine without (for now). I've been waiting for a certain HU to come over from Korea (was supposed to happen last year) that would have eliminated any need to add a bluetooth module to my existing set-up. The same source is supposedly bringing over a module for side mirror folding and auto trunk open/close functions. We'll see how that pans out. 

Anything else you feel I need? I'm open to suggestions. :laugh:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes the paddles are functional, but you know what I mean...
You focus on tuning your car rather than adding real useful functionality.
Are wheels over 17" in diameter really necessary? No.
Is the new exhaust really necessary in day-to-day driving? No.
It's all just for bragging rights.

Of course, I like what you've done so far :thumbup:
And I've subscribed to your thread opcorn:

About that head unit.. how exactly does it control the folding mirrors?
Also how does it close the trunk?!?! Mind you the trunk does not have a motor it can't close on its own.
Unless of course you mean auto *lock*... but there's a much simpler and cheaper solution for that, there is a setting you can activate via VAG...


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

^ new to modding/customizing?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

No, but the way I see it if you're gonna spend so much money on tuning your car, why not spend some on adding some optional equipment as well? That car is basically a base model CC...
Just my point of view.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Coming from a Mk4 Jetta, this "base model" CC is _quite_ the upgrade. 



giecsar said:


> You focus on tuning your car rather than adding real useful functionality.


Subjective, and certainly differs depending on the type of driver/enthusiast. Plus, I do work for a _tuner_ - hard not to tune. Do I _need_ this extra power on a daily basis? No. Do I use it? Absolutely! I'm very open to hearing more about your examples of functionality though. Aespherical mirrors are on my to do list. Perhaps that's more the type of example you refer to, albeit on a smaller scale? 

Head unit, module for folding mirrors, and trunk opening/closing were 3 separate items. By "source" I am referring to the person who would be supplying said parts. :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Dion[email protected]!NG said:


> Coming from a Mk4 Jetta, this "base model" CC is _quite_ the upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed you work for a tuner....
Anyway would you be so kind to share more information on the mirrors and trunk items? Please.

I'm gonna quote myself from my own thread to give you a "few" examples 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5914035-VW-Passat-CC-full-optional-project



> USB
> rear view camera
> Auto Hold (Hill Hold)
> rear sun shade (electric)
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I see a lot of chrome and aluminum additions in that thread! Where's the function? 

In all seriousness, good lookin' thread! Will have to bookmark for reading it in full a bit later. I'll need to update my "completed" list after looking at yours as there are a few other minor things done to my CC that never made it on there. Am also interested in some of the things you listed that I haven't even considered or knew was available. As you stated in your OP, you have a special interest in IT/Technology so it makes sense that list of mods in your thread is catered more to your interests. Even though I advertise our shop wares on this forum, I do not necessarily have the time to see/research all the OEM+ upgrades available for the CC so the input is appreciated! 

Looks like you've already got the folding mirror part covered? This is what I was talking about:


----------



## Stephen027 (Nov 27, 2008)

IMO, Stuff like homelink and auto folding mirrors aren't really necessary day to day, just like an extra 30hp isn't necessary. If it helps build the car you want but maybe VW never made, its all fair game in my eyes :beer:

Edit: Also love that steering wheel.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I want a bit of bling too.. I
My idea, which was actually suggested to me by a friend, was to purchase and install the Audi relays for the auto folding mirrors, but to be honest I have no idea how to do the wiring.

I love how everything works so well in the video you posted, didn't know there was someone out there producing and selling this kind of stuff.
But I noticed it was a 2013 model, are you sure everything will work? I'm very intrigued by the remote controlled trunk, there is definitely a lot of work involved in installing the motor!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

giecsar said:


> But I noticed it was a 2013 model, are you sure everything will work?


Nope. That's what we'll soon hopefully find out. :thumbup:


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Next on the to install list: flappy paddles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is definitely on my "TODO" list. Love the R Line steering wheel. Happen to know if this is a straight plug and play fit, or does it need VC work to function?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Nope. That's what we'll soon hopefully find out. :thumbup:


Can't wait to find out, if these products work I'm gonna order them instantly :laugh:
I've pondered the idea of a fully automatic trunk in the past but since VW never offered it as an optional on the CC I didn't add it on my to-do list, I figured it would be too difficult to come up with a DIY solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely a bit more on the unnecessary side but hey, I'll take it! :laugh:



Passizle said:


> Happen to know if this is a straight plug and play fit, or does it need VC work to function?


It does need coding to work, but I've read that it's just a single check box in long coding. Just haven't seen/read/heard exactly where yet.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

The car looks great Dion. I love that its white too, helps with figuring out which replicas will look good on my car!

Also, I fully approve of all your non-functional upgrades. Especially the K04.

(off topic but, I really like the Eco Concept wheels. I doubt its a big mover but has Hartmann ever thought about adding it? 19x8.5 ET 35-38 with anthracite accents please!  )


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Definitely a bit more on the unnecessary side but hey, I'll take it! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> It does need coding to work, but I've read that it's just a single check box in long coding. Just haven't seen/read/heard exactly where yet.


I assume they offer an instruction manual since it's a product of their design..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

For the trunk? Probably... But in Korean. :laugh: 

The coding I was talking about was in response to Passizle about the Scirocco R wheel.



flipflp said:


> (off topic but, I really like the Eco Concept wheels. I doubt its a big mover but has Hartmann ever thought about adding it? 19x8.5 ET 35-38 with anthracite accents please!  )


New styles pop up every now and then, but I don't see anything like that any time soon.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> New styles pop up every now and then, but I don't see anything like that any time soon.


Sorta what I figured but I thought I would ask. I wanted to give you guys a shot but maybe my tastes will change in the future. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I visited our Achtuning Korea counter-part last night who also runs a local shop, Garage 99. His Korean buddies are here in Seattle for a visit and brought with them a head unit which is now in my CC. OEM+, Bluetooth, DVD, NAV ready (needs US Nav SD card), back-up camera ready (still need the back-up camera), blah blah blah... Still have a LOT to learn about this thing and figure out what makes this different (maybe even better?) from the high-end OEM units offered by VW. Very happy with the OEM look/feel (still trying to determine if this is a Korean market OEM unit or aftermarket unit made to look OEM - thinking the latter.) and super easy to install - these guys were done within a half-hour!










More details and better pictures coming soon-ish. :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks OK, but is there anything that makes it better than the OEM unit?
I have yet to find a better aftermarket head unit..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't know yet. Will let you know when I know. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had about an hour's worth of "toying around" with the new HU (verified it is indeed an aftermarket HU, not a Korean market VW HU) and found the following (new to me) options to be very useful so far: 

* Bluetooth allows me to play music off my phone, even stream Pandora and the like. 
* I can use the >> and


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Everything you mentioned is doable with the VW RNS 510.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I am sure this story is leading up to the price of the unit. So, what is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know yet. When I do I'll post up. (This HU is _NOT_ being sold by Achtuning.) The head unit is being demo'd in my car as I expressed interest when it was being described to me and I wanted to know the benefits of something like this over say, the aforementioned RNS 510 unit. 

A more in-depth spec sheet I've been able to uncover thus far: 
* SiRFprima 2CPU(3D Map + Movie PIP Playback) 
* 6.5” LCD , 24-bit color 
* Navi/DVD/Radio/TV(Option)/iPod/USB/SD/AV-IN 
* Bluetooth (Hands-free, Audio Streaming/Control, Phonebook) with battery and sensitivity display 
* 2USB/2SD/AV-in/AV-out/Rear Cam-in/4.1CH Preout 
* iPod/iPhone Support(Music, Movie, Charging, Control) 
* Trip Display(Air conditioner, OPS) 
* Plug & play Harness connecting 
* USB, iPhone/iPod, Aux-in support via Junction Box connector 
* YouTube playback


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey....I emailed them a few days ago about those sick led capsule drl turns but I didn't get a response?? I would really like to buy a pair....any help??  

Btw looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected]? 

Happy to link Jae your post and let him know you asked. Best I can do. :thumbup:


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> [email protected]?
> 
> Happy to link Jae your post and let him know you asked. Best I can do. :thumbup:


 Good man, thanks. Yeah that was the email i sent it too.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Btw how come you aren't carrying them


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We don't do audio.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

I meant the led drl turns  

How come you don' t sell them?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We don't do lighting, either.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> We don't do lighting, either.


  

Soooooooooo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL!! (Had that coming, didn't I.)  

Achtuning focuses on specific areas of tuning rather than being an "auto salon" of sorts where anything and everything car related is available. That focus is primarily on engine upgrades (APR), suspension (H&R primarily), brakes (StopTech), exhaust (APR and Hartmann), wheels (Hartmann), and wheel accessories. Focusing on those key areas allows us to be the best at what we do. As one of the largest (if not the largest in most cases) stocking distributors of these brands we support both retail and wholesale clients throughout the US and abroad. Then we install everything we sell. Lets just say we keep busy enough.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> LOL!! (Had that coming, didn't I.)
> 
> Achtuning focuses on specific areas of tuning rather than being an "auto salon" of sorts where anything and everything car related is available. That focus is primarily on engine upgrades (APR), suspension (H&R primarily), brakes (StopTech), exhaust (APR and Hartmann), wheels (Hartmann), and wheel accessories. Focusing on those key areas allows us to be the best at what we do. As one of the largest (if not the largest in most cases) stocking distributors of these brands we support both retail and wholesale clients throughout the US and abroad. Then we install everything we sell. Lets just say we keep busy enough.


 Yeah i had to take advantage of that one :laugh: 

Makes perfect sense and appears to be a sound business plan! So since you personally did the led drl turns, is there any mod or coding required or are these plug and play?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, no coding specific for the LED DRL install other than having DRLs (low beams) coded off. 

Played around a bit more with the HU this weekend. It's going to get a firmware update soon that should allow playback of US DVDs. Plays movies off my iPhone (when plugged into the "Junction Box" in glove box) just fine and still allows me to access other apps, texting, etc. all while keeping the phone charged. Am able to access/play YouTube through the HU after all, just need to use a browser rather than the app - no big deal. Have a back-up camera coming. 

So from what I've read (spec sheet) on the RNS 510 this is a fairly compatible HU. Just need to verify what, if any, additional "modules" or hardware are needed should someone be taking the complete RNS 510 route and compare that with what this HU will cost. (Still working out those details.)


----------



## ifhn166 (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice unit. Benefit over the RNS 510 - preamp outs.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> A phone call to USP Motorsports resulted in the purchase of drop-in HID kits for both my low beams and fogs. USP offers a complete plug n' play set-up that is pretty drama free as far as installation goes and the support offered by the team is top notch! I decided to go with the 6000K color temperature to better match the LED DRLs. It isn't perfect but close enough! :thumbup:
> 
> We made the decision to remove the front bumper so we can mount the ballasts behind it for a secure and clean install. Half way through I was able to take comparison shots of the stock vs. new color temp.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks again, Dion, for the tip! 

I followed your lead and this $90 HID upgrade allows me to SEE those deer running across these winding PA back roads!!! What a difference! 

Pics to follow...... 

TM


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Dion, 

about the head unit. 
Is the screen any good? What resolution does it have? What is the image quality compared to the RNS? In the screenshot you posted a few posts back it looks subpar. 
What is the UI like? Is it slow? Is it simple to use like the RNS? 

Ideally could you post a video?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

That first image I posted was taken zoomed in from outside the car as the two installers were still in it. Not a good representation of screen quality, which is fantastic IMO. Resolution - spec sheet says 800x480. Or was that not what you were looking for? As for the UI, pretty quick to respond and very easy to navigate. I'll try and get the different screen captures done right away so you can actually see the UI. And I need to find someone local with an RNS 510 so I can compare it with this unit. Otherwise I have no feedback to offer in how they compare. 

The following pictures were taken with my iPhone and stitched together for one image using PS, no color correction. Image quality is that of my dirty lens equipped iPhone, not the screen resolution. 

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8492/8403167560_05fa61a965_h.jpg 



TMCCRline said:


> Thanks again, Dion, for the tip!


 You're welcome! Glad that worked out for you. :thumbup: 



ifhn166 said:


> Nice unit. Benefit over the RNS 510 - preamp outs.


 Thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

How much?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

dammit!! :laugh: 

I swear I'll let you all know when I know.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

actually this guy from Korea is the one i purchased my mirror folding module from 
i was check their blog and saw a post about the strip to US and also picture of your CC with the unit installed 
their communication via online was very limited 
i've told that they were working on their RUNZ unit for the US map 

how did you run google map on this unit? 
i have few questions if don't mind to test 

how does it handle the MFA display with phone / nav / music? 
in RNS510, you can see NAV info in MFA screen then change to radio or other screen on the unit 
same goes for phone menu or music 
one china unit i bought was displaying all information in one MFA screen (music i think) 
so in one display on MFA it shows whatever menu the unit is in now 

another question is kind of personal 
when i researched for their unit in Korea the unit displays Korean characters on the screen 
like names of files on sd card or titles in iphone, contacts in phonebook and etc... 

can you test it if i send you a mp3 file in Korean? 





[email protected]!NG said:


> I visited our Achtuning Korea counter-part last night who also runs a local shop, Garage 99. His Korean buddies are here in Seattle for a visit and brought with them a head unit which is now in my CC. OEM+, Bluetooth, DVD, NAV ready (needs US Nav SD card), back-up camera ready (still need the back-up camera), blah blah blah... Still have a LOT to learn about this thing and figure out what makes this different (maybe even better?) from the high-end OEM units offered by VW. Very happy with the OEM look/feel (still trying to determine if this is a Korean market OEM unit or aftermarket unit made to look OEM - thinking the latter.) and super easy to install - these guys were done within a half-hour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I run the Google Maps app off the phone and have the point-to-point directions feeding through the audio via Bluetooth. There is no display on the HU or MFA. When I receive the update that will allow use of US map data I will of course test out the feature in more depth and see if I can answer those questions for you. 

Until your post, I didn't think to check the MFA and found it is not displaying music data from the HU so unless there's a setting change I need to make somewhere, that is a difference between this and the RNS 510. Certainly no deal breaker for me though as I never have that data displayed in my MFA. Phone calls on the other hand _do_ display both on the HU and MFA. I haven't tested switching display on the HU when on a call though. Will have to test that and get back to you. 

The HU does in fact have some Korean character display/reading capabilities already built-in so whatever you want to send (if you still want to send it) should read just fine on the HU. That's my suspicion anyway. Happy to test that and confirm for you. :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I run the Google Maps app off the phone and have the point-to-point directions feeding through the audio via Bluetooth. There is no display on the HU or MFA. When I receive the update that will allow use of US map data I will of course test out the feature in more depth and see if I can answer those questions for you.
> 
> Until your post, I didn't think to check the MFA and found it is not displaying music data from the HU so unless there's a setting change I need to make somewhere, that is a difference between this and the RNS 510. Certainly no deal breaker for me though as I never have that data displayed in my MFA. Phone calls on the other hand _do_ display both on the HU and MFA. I haven't tested switching display on the HU when on a call though. Will have to test that and get back to you.
> 
> The HU does in fact have some Korean character display/reading capabilities already built-in so whatever you want to send (if you still want to send it) should read just fine on the HU. That's my suspicion anyway. Happy to test that and confirm for you. :thumbup:


 To have it display data on the MFA, assuming this particular HU supports it, you must connect the VAG, select 37-Navigation, click Long Coding and then enable the BAP protocol by ticking the appropriate checkbox.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

My CC is in for the known crack on the rear and I have a '13 Passat SEL with the RNS-510. So glad I got to try this head unit out as now I will not be purchasing one. Thing is slow as ****! Patiently waiting for the Parrot ASTEROID Smart to come out :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Interesting. I really need to mess with one myself and see. Have heard mixed results but not necessarily all from the most reliable of sources. :laugh: 



giecsar said:


> To have it display data on the MFA, assuming this particular HU supports it, you must connect the VAG, select 37-Navigation, click Long Coding and then enable the BAP protocol by ticking the appropriate checkbox.


 Hm. I will look into this. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I don't know yet. When I do I'll post up. (This HU is _NOT_ being sold by Achtuning.) The head unit is being demo'd in my car as I expressed interest when it was being described to me and I wanted to know the benefits of something like this over say, the aforementioned RNS 510 unit.
> 
> A more in-depth spec sheet I've been able to uncover thus far:
> * SiRFprima 2CPU(3D Map + Movie PIP Playback)
> ...


 So there is no SAT radio? (kinda a bummer but I could always just start paying for pandora to avoid commercials and cancel SAT) 

I know it says bluetooth auido streaming etc.. But is that built into the unit or do you still need to have the bluetooth module from the factory installed in your car and attatch that to the headunit for it to work? I have a 2009, no bluetooth but really want the option to use bluetooth for streaming audio and this may save me from buying a bluetooth module and a rcd-510 to be able to do so (currently base premium 7 in there).. Thanks for the input much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The Bluetooth feature is indeed built into the HU so no additional hardware would be needed to add Bluetooth function/capabilities. I've also learned they are actively working on a "Mirroring" feature for iPhone and Android phones so it displays the phone and allow app use on the HU's screen. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

I had a chance to check out this very unit yesterday. 

I should point out that I owned a MkV GLI with a retrofitted RNS510 with the media-in adapter in the armrest, for some perspective. The RNS510 was also an earlier unit that did not have Bluetooth built in for either audio streaming of telephone features; this required the purchase of the module separately - which I never got around to doing before I traded the car in. You can read about my experience with the RNS510 here: http://gli.mobius-one.com/2008/09/12/rns510-oem-navigation-system/#top3 

First off, I want to comment on the fit & finish. It looks 100% OEM. To the untrained eye, it looks as if though it fits there from factory. The ability to add your own wallpaper is really cool. The lighting is a perfect match and is controlled by the instruments in the car, including the dimmer. It can also be controlled via steering wheel or alternatively, via touch screen. 

It's also my understanding that this unit is plug & play without any coding or wiring modifications necessary. That alone is a huge advantage over an RNS510 retrofit - which was for lack of a better word, a pain in the ass to install (swapping pins in the harness, getting correct antennae adapters, etc.) 

This thing does everything; it seemed like a dream for an iPhone user at least. Dion was able to sling audio via Bluetooth with very good sound quality. Connecting the phone to the media adapter , allowed him to sling video from his iPhone to the head unit. He was also able to play YouTube videos on it, also from his iPhone. That was extremely cool and to my understanding a feature that the RNS510 still lacks (at least it definitely lacked it when I had mine). The media box also has additional USB ports for thumb drives, other phones, or portable hard drives to play media on the system. It even has an SD card slot for that as well. 

Bluetooth phone preparation isn't even required. The thing has it already built in. The mic is on the unit itself, which per the location of the unit on the dash, is more than adequate. It is also my understanding that it's prepped for rear view camera and even backup sensors. They just need to be installed obviously. 

The only features I was unable to see were navigation itself and whether that integrates into the MFD. I'm curious to see that. Navigation is where the RNS510 really shined, in my opinion. 

However, multimedia-wise, this unit seems better than the RNS510 ever was.


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ very interested in that. 

i'll hold off on upgrading my aftermarket to another aftermarket for a bit. 


SUB'd


----------



## Coty52 (Nov 5, 2010)

How did you get the fogs to be your drls? i am new to ccs but was told it wasnt possible 
A shot from yesterday of the fogs on with DRLs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Coty52 said:


> How did you get the fogs to be your drls?


 My fogs _aren't_ DRLs. Am referring to the LED DRLs that I have installed in the bumper.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The Bluetooth feature is indeed built into the HU so no additional hardware would be needed to add Bluetooth function/capabilities. I've also learned they are actively working on a "Mirroring" feature for iPhone and Android phones so it displays the phone and allow app use on the HU's screen. :thumbup::thumbup:


 I certainly hope this thread gets updated with prices and a source to buy from. :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

If they implement MirrorLink... that would be truly great!


----------



## BeerLee (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The Bluetooth feature is indeed built into the HU so no additional hardware would be needed to add Bluetooth function/capabilities. I've also learned they are actively working on a "Mirroring" feature for iPhone and Android phones so it displays the phone and allow app use on the HU's screen. :thumbup::thumbup:


 It is good feature for MKV drivers if it works on MKV opcorn:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

i like this :heart:


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I threw on a set of our brand-new Hartmann HROC-233 Wheels and fell in love immediately! So much for my idea of going 20s... At least for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dion, I'm definitely planning on ordering these wheels for my black '12 R-Line. However, I'm a bit confused by this sentence, and when it comes to offsets in general. If I'm using the Nuespeed or VWR springs, will the 47mm offset work? Does the 38mm offsets create more of a 'dished' concave effect? 

These wheels look amazing and I think, on my black R-Line, they'll look incredible.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A wheel offset simply determines the position of the wheel in the fender. The lower the number, the further out the wheel sits. We didn't have the 38mm offset available when we first received the HROC-233 wheel hence the spacers. Order the 38s when you're ready (with maybe some 5mm spacers for up front) and call it a day. :thumbup:

Here's a shot I was able to get this weekend showing "screen quality" on the HU in YouTube video mode:










Very crisp and sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

A low quality shot in the dark that's impossible to really tell if there's a difference between this and the VW unit? Come man you can do a decent video..


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

giecsar said:


> A low quality shot in the dark that's impossible to really tell if there's a difference between this and the VW unit? Come man you can do a decent video..


What the













I dunno, looks good to me :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Am so biting my tongue right now. :laugh:


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Am so biting my tongue right now. :laugh:


:laugh:

I keep refreshing this thread waiting for it!
hahahaha!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Am so biting my tongue right now. :laugh:


Must suck to be a vendor and have to be nice to everyone all the time.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Subb'd for more HU info/price!!opcorn:


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Subb'd for more HU info/price!!opcorn:


What he said. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

As soon as pricing and purchase details (where to buy, etc.) become available I'll fill you guys in with a thread update as well as a link on the first post, be assured of that. Still quite a few more details to work out and features to update and test so thanks in advance for your patience! 

Meanwhile, a couple more screen captures showing more of the UI on some not-so-clear images taken a few days ago. These certainly won't be to giecsar's standards so my apologies in advance.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. Is it very responsive? Lag between menu screens, loading of GPS, etc?

Uber interested in this. Itll be either this unit or the ANS810 with this:
http://www.customgadz.com/store/...which is incredible and can be added to any touch screen.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually the pictures are decent enough to see that the screen is your typical low-quality product.. 
I bet the UI is ridiculously slow, which explains why you don't want to post a video.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:facepalm: Be skeptical all you want. Didn't realize posting a video was a requirement. 

I'm told by others who have had the RNS-510 that this is very responsive by comparison. I have no personal experience with other HUs for our cars other than what came stock in the CC so have only the opinions of those who I have invited to check out the HU in my car. So far, all very positive responses. :thumbup:



Turb02 said:


> with this:
> http://www.customgadz.com/store/...which is incredible and can be added to any touch screen.


Hopefully the mirroring feature they're working on will allow us to do just that. If not, then this will be my alternative to what they're planning to offer. That's slick!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Its pretty freakin awesome and can be added to any touchscreen HU with decent resolution (AKA not the RCD 510)

iPhone needs to be jailbroken and android just needs to side load an apk.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> iPhone needs to be jailbroken...


Hm... That could be a problem.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Actually the pictures are decent enough to see that the screen is your typical low-quality product..
> I bet the UI is ridiculously slow, which explains why you don't want to post a video.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hm... That could be a problem.


Nah, the iphone 5 JB is just around the corner...says the people I follow on Twitter.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> As soon as pricing and purchase details (where to buy, etc.) become available I'll fill you guys in with a thread update as well as a link on the first post


Holy hell man hurry up... This RNS-315 screen is killing me! eace:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hm... That could be a problem.


http://evasi0n.com will keep you up to date on the newest ios jailbreak for all devices...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Mixitup98 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi I am new to the forum and this is my first post. Really think your CC looks great! What rims did you use under new summer rollers 3/31/2011? and also what exhaust did you go with? Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome and thank you! 

Those are the Hartmann QS-10-GA:M wheels, 20x9 +40 which have now been discontinued sadly. And I'm running Achtuning's own Hartmann (Billy Boat) turbo-back exhaust system specifically for a (B6) Passat which required the relocation (shortening) of the exhaust tips to better match with the CC's rear bumper. 



Turb02 said:


> http://evasi0n.com will keep you up to date on the newest ios jailbreak for all devices...


I appreciate you dropping the link! :thumbup:


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope this is a permissible action in Dion's thread, but could someone please photoshop the image below to reflect what these wheels would look like on a black CC?










Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

They would look better on black than white. Just go with that and DO IT!! 

There are photoshop gurus with photoshop request threads in a few different forums. Feel free to drop the photo in one of those threads. :thumbup:


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to go for it come tax return time. The way I see it, my 18" Mallory's will cover a good percentage of the cost after I sell them. 

Thanks for the go ahead on the picture drop, I'll go over there right now.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dion, check out the website I posted about the jailbreak... Here's a tweet from from one of the jb'ers:

@planetbeing: Yes, tomorrow is a concrete release date. It's also the only release date we've ever given. 


Edit: JB is available today!!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thinking of going 19's on my CC. Any suggestions on wheels that would look good on a hyper silver? I'm really diggin the Rotiform BLQs with maybe 235/35/19 tires. I'm lowered on Eibach Pro Kit springs. Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Forgive me in advance as I'm only going to recommend one brand - Hartmann Wheels!  

The selection of Hartmann Wheels for CC fitment can be found in our Achtuning CC thread and of course online at Achtuning.com. There are pictures in that thread showing examples of Hartmann Wheels on a CC. If you have any questions about fitment or anything, please feel free to post up in that thread or send an email to [email protected]. :thumbup:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Forgive me in advance as I'm only going to recommend one brand - Hartmann Wheels!
> 
> The selection of Hartmann Wheels for CC fitment can be found in our Achtuning CC thread and of course online at Achtuning.com. There are pictures in that thread showing examples of Hartmann Wheels on a CC. If you have any questions about fitment or anything, please feel free to post up in that thread or send an email to [email protected]. :thumbup:


Links to your radio yet?!


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

MHardiman90 said:


> Links to your radio yet?!


THIS.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Had an ANS810 ordered but their stock ran out and they have to produce more... Wants to buy this!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

MHardiman90 said:


> Links to your radio yet?!


Not quite. Working on getting a few more locals to check it out and offer up their feedback. Time has been an issue lately for me so I haven't bothered to update anyone outside the local community about the HU for fear I'd get flamed by someone insisting on video proof or better quality pics about the legitimacy of the HU. :laugh:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Not quite. Working on getting a few more locals to check it out and offer up their feedback. Time has been an issue lately for me so I haven't bothered to update anyone outside the local community about the HU for fear I'd get flamed by someone insisting on video proof or better quality pics about the legitimacy of the HU. :laugh:


Hurry up brotha!


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Not quite. Working on getting a few more locals to check it out and offer up their feedback. Time has been an issue lately for me so I haven't bothered to update anyone outside the local community about the HU for fear I'd get flamed by someone insisting on video proof or better quality pics about the legitimacy of the HU. :laugh:


Does the other side of the country count as local? Send it out here i'll let you know how it works :laugh: haha

seriously though, i'll be waiting for the info on this headunit. Lets just hope it isn't some stupid high price or anything.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Forgive me in advance as I'm only going to recommend one brand - Hartmann Wheels!
> 
> The selection of Hartmann Wheels for CC fitment can be found in our Achtuning CC thread and of course online at Achtuning.com. There are pictures in that thread showing examples of Hartmann Wheels on a CC. If you have any questions about fitment or anything, please feel free to post up in that thread or send an email to [email protected]. :thumbup:


Thank, Dion. Do you have a pic of your car with these wheels on (Manufacturer Part No: B7 HRS4 - 252-HB)...Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Not with mine but we have a few examples (different finish though) in our Achtuning CC gallery. Should be enough to give you an idea. Also not a bad idea to check out the Hartmann gallery to at least see what that color looks like on other cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm a bit over-due in updating this thread. First, a few new things "out back"... 










The guys who have me demoing their "Runz FS1" head-unit came back with a few more goodies to try out including this (non-OEM) back-up camera... No images (or video!) yet of the back-up display on the HU but it's very satisfactory, both night and day. Every CC needs a back-up camera! 










That's not all they did back there though... 

  
  

A remote "trunk motor" has been installed that allows me to open _and close_ my trunk with a simple press of a button. Three, to be exact: The trunk release buttons on the key FOB and driver's door along with a 3rd new one added to the trunk liner (for closing - you still open the trunk with a flip of the trunk badge). Below is the video hosted on YouTube showing off how it all works: 





 
I was honestly apprehensive about having the feature added to begin with but there's no denying there's an added cool factor in having remote trunk opening and closing! No word yet on pricing.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

I am interested in the auto close. PM me when you have a price.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Will all this be available through the us site???

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

The trunk motor is very nice, but it is evident that the installation is a PITA. 
Still, very nice to see that there is a company that designs and builds such complex products for a car that isn't very popular worldwide.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Very cumbersome install, took their guys (who are familiar with install) about 8 hours or so to complete. Some of that though was diagnosing a wiring issue so best-case scenario it's probably at best a 5 or 6 hour job. 



Turb02 said:


> Will all this be available through the us site???


 Whose, ours? (Achtuning) No. I believe Garage99 (the store in Lynnwood, WA that performed the install) and ProShop AV (the guys in Korea working with Garage99) are in discussion about opening a US satellite where these products will be offered. Will of course share that information with you all when that happens but it's a ways out.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dion what happened with that Korean headunit?! I ended up plunging on an ANS-810 and hate it. It's buggy as hell and the radio reception is HORRIBLE to the point I where I have no radio.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

MHardiman90 said:


> Dion what happened with that Korean headunit?! I ended up plunging on an ANS-810 and hate it. It's buggy as hell and the radio reception is HORRIBLE to the point I where I have no radio.


 http://myrunz.com/products/WV.asp 

He identified the head unit in his post from above...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Right, but unless you intend to buy direct from Korea it might not be as easy for these guys to pick one up... 

I still haven't heard the exact plan on how they intend to distribute (or even competitively price) the HU for the North American market. Since install, I've had to wait for their return from Korea with a software update that would enable my ability to playback U.S. DVDs _(ended up just being a region change needed to be made with a remote I didn't have, but now do)_ and get an answer with regard to a Navigation solution. The mirroring kit (one such kit installed in a different local car demoing the HU) properly displays Google Maps (or whatever map software you have on your iPhone or Android phone) and temporarily solves the lack of Navigation but they are finding that having an SD card with U.S. map data available with these HUs is critical in order to be competitive with other offerings. So far, that's what I know.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Right, but unless you intend to buy direct from Korea it might not be as easy for these guys to pick one up...
> 
> I still haven't heard the exact plan on how they intend to distribute (or even competitively price) the HU for the North American market. Since install, I've had to wait for their return from Korea with a software update that would enable my ability to playback U.S. DVDs _(ended up just being a region change needed to be made with a remote I didn't have, but now do)_ and get an answer with regard to a Navigation solution. The mirroring kit (one such kit installed in a different local car demoing the HU) properly displays Google Maps (or whatever map software you have on your iPhone or Android phone) and temporarily solves the lack of Navigation but they are finding that having an SD card with U.S. map data available with these HUs is critical in order to be competitive with other offerings. So far, that's what I know.


 Right. They will have to price it right. Based on what can be found on aliexpress, there are very nice looking units with good features, for


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Turb02 said:


> ... that (they say) are pnp with VW/Skoda.


 Was maybe a 15-minute install, tops. No coding. I'd say that's accurate.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Was maybe a 15-minute install, tops. No coding. I'd say that's accurate.


 Good deal, I was referring to the ones on aliexpress though.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Changing things up for the 2013 season, I'm now running 19″ Hartmann Euromesh 3 wheels. It’s a small bump down in size from the previous 20″ rollers and will subsequently offer a _(slightly)_ smoother ride. The H&R “ultra-low” coilovers were wound down even further to maintain tire tuck while wheel spacers were bumped up 6mm on the front axles by swapping out the previously installed 12mm spacers with 15mm. I'm still toying around with fitment and may add some negative camber out back and push the wheels out a bit more for an even tighter fit.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dion, 
Are you notched?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Changing things up for the 2013 season, I'm now running 19″ Hartmann Euromesh 3 wheels. It’s a small bump down in size from the previous 20″ rollers and will subsequently offer a _(slightly)_ smoother ride. The H&R “ultra-low” coilovers were wound down even further to maintain tire tuck while wheel spacers were bumped up 6mm on the front axles by swapping out the previously installed 12mm spacers with 15mm. I'm still toying around with fitment and may add some negative camber out back and push the wheels out a bit more for an even tighter fit.


 
Hey, Dion...... 
Are you ET38 or ET 47 on your 19's??? 

Thanks, 

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

+38mm on this set. And yes, I'm notched. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Spotted by H&R on the 2013 Leavenworth Drive this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Lovin' this awesome roller captured by the Northwest Auto Salon crew on our way to the 2013 Audi Expo at Griot's Garage! _(pic taken from the passenger seat of an Audi R8GT!!)_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

In good company... A couple more rollers surfaced from the day we cruised down to Audi Expo with Northwest Auto Salon and QuattroWorld.



















... And yes, that is a genuine Audi RS4.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, this is happening...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

On Friday we installed StopTech's 355mm ST40 Big Brake Kit with matching rear SportStop slotted discs and matching pads on the CC...










The BBK includes 2-piece floating directional 355mm x 32mm StopTech AeroRotors with 7075 T6 billet aluminum StopTech AeroHats, 4-piston StopTech ST40 calipers, StopTech stainless steel front brake lines and StopTech Street Performance front brake pads. The kits come with your choice of black, red, or silver calipers and plain, slotted or cross-drilled rotors. I chose black calipers and slotted, zinc coated rotors. The SportStop rear discs are made of an alloy developed from the same material used in StopTech's patented AeroRotors found on the BBK. This material offers superior resistance to cracking due to thermal stress as well as increased initial bite and improved wet weather response, a perfect solution for our PacNW weather. 

 

Pedal feedback is very OEM-like and brake modulation is very easy. When brakes are needed, they are there to perform! Pad dust is slightly worse than stock but tolerable, certainly worth the performance increase and far better than most of the competition's performance brake pads... And at a much higher thermal capacity. :thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why only change the front lines? The shop that did the worked must have advised to change the rear aswell.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Why only change the front lines? The shop that did the worked must have advised to change the rear aswell.


They did the work in house... and most likely they wanted to save a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Will22 said:


> Why only change the front lines? The shop that did the worked must have advised to change the rear aswell.


StopTech does not officially have a rear brake line upgrade for the CC. We intend to look into this further in hopes we find a part they offer that will work. Meanwhile the priority was to get the brakes on before putting the CC in the Achtuning booth for a show the next day.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

[email protected]!NG said:


> StopTech does not officially have a rear brake line upgrade for the CC. We intend to look into this further in hopes we find a part they offer that will work. Meanwhile the priority was to get the brakes on before putting the CC in the Achtuning booth for a show the next day.


Any reputable garage who tune/work on tuned cars should be able to make their own lines.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I guess i have some odd rear pads than. I have the street performance and they dust wayyyyy too much. :screwy: is that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh they dust. Just less than most other _performance_ specific pads we've seen. StopTech does offer a more street-specific (closer to OEM compound) pad that has a good initial bite and produces less dust than the factory pads, their Posi-Quiets:

Fronts: http://shop.achtuning.com/StopTech-...allic-Front-Brake-Pads-Volkswagen-CC-20T.aspx

Rear: http://shop.achtuning.com/StopTech-104-11080-Rear-Posi-Quiet-Metallic-Brake-Pads-VW-CC.aspx



Will22 said:


> Any reputable garage who tune/work on tuned cars should be able to make their own lines.


Well sure... But wouldn't it make more sense to see if available parts would fit first before making something, then have to do the same for everyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Ugh... Just found the CC is equipped with the weaker exhaust valve springs, further delaying an APR K04 turbo install. Had the CC put on the lift with the turbo kit ready to get pulled out of the box, too... Guess I'll just go cry myself to sleep tonight. 

:laugh:

So for now, the latest (StopTech BBK) upgrade will have to remain the current favorite... _(Though, the auto trunk feature might be a close 2nd and has become so convenient that I'm going to hate not having it in any other car.)_










... And a shot taken from the WaterWerks On The Green event a month ago with Mt. Si in the background.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

That sucks, man! I'd guess those springs can be swapped? how much that cld cost? 
I'm planning on getting CC ko4 as well in next two month or so..


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> That sucks, man! I'd guess those springs can be swapped? how much that cld cost?
> I'm planning on getting CC ko4 as well in next two month or so..


I read this awhile ago, and probably important read if you are going to get a K04
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50417


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ same link I posted, and hosted on _this_ forum. 

... And it's fairly labor intensive to swap the springs out. It's a crap shoot when calling up the dealer to see if you'd end up with the better exhaust valve spring when ordering so I've been looking (not very hard) at aftermarket spring options but at that point it just seems like a whole lot of work and extra money just for a K04 turbo. We'll see if I decide it's worth it.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

[email protected]!NG said:


> ^ same link I posted, and hosted on _this_ forum.


I knew I read on this forum, I just didn't remember where. Also, thanks for you help with my phone order for spacers:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I've swapped out my cornering and high-beam bulbs with yellow H7s. 










_Had them brought in from Japan then found out later USP now offers yellow H7 bulbs._ :banghead:

Originally thought of doing HIDs for the sake of matching the HID drop-ins I have in the low-beams and fogs but that's just silly - couldn't find an H7 bulb I felt would match the 6000K HIDs so I went yellow instead. I know... :coolstorybro: :laugh:










Also decided will proceed with K04 plans despite the hiccup and need to upgrade exhaust valve springs... *sigh


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I've swapped out my cornering and high-beam bulbs with yellow H7s.


I like that a lot, would you mind sending me a PM of what bulbs you ordered?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> I like that a lot, would you mind sending me a PM of what bulbs you ordered?


Im interested too!
Also did you end up notching passanger side?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I've swapped out my cornering and high-beam bulbs with yellow H7s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks great.... I put Nokya H7s Hyper Yellow a while ago and loving it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't really have links to share of the specific bulbs I picked up as they were store-bought in Japan (Autobacs store) but as mentioned, USP Motorsports now offers an H7 in yellow:

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-H7-Plasma-yellow-Bulb-Pair.html

And yes, frame has been notched for a while. Haven't done anything about the front sway bar removal yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't done anything new to the CC in _months_. It was starting to hurt. But then one cold, damp morning in the middle of November I got the "thumbs up" and approval by Nakai-san himself... It was a good day.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> I don't really have links to share of the specific bulbs I picked up as they were store-bought in Japan (Autobacs store) but as mentioned, USP Motorsports now offers an H7 in yellow:
> 
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-H7-Plasma-yellow-Bulb-Pair.html
> 
> And yes, frame has been notched for a while. Haven't done anything about the front sway bar removal yet.


In the pic above, were the lights on or off? I am curious as to if you get the yellow look when they are off.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

van33 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that all you wanted to say?  



notamechanic said:


> In the pic above, were the lights on or off? I am curious as to if you get the yellow look when they are off.


They are off. And you may notice you really only catch the reflection _(which has been enhanced a bit with photoshop in this pic)_ of the bulb with a head-on view. Can't really see them otherwise. It's a very faint reflection.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol, Dion. I think I inadvertently made that post. My bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious, why did you guys stop selling the Koni/Stasis coilover kit?
_
PM me, if need be_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious, why did you guys stop selling the Koni/Stasis coilover kit?


We were never direct with KONI but always had access to their parts through one of our suppliers. Select KONI direct distributors made it impossible for us to be competitive enough to offer them to our customers so we no longer offer it. H&R has since brought out their own "SS" coilovers which use KONI shocks so there's really no incentive for us to offer the KONI product anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Updated the ECU with APR's Bluetooth Mobile Dongle file today...










APR program switching on the fly, data-logging, read/clear fault codes... All accessible via the iPhone with the APR Mobile dongle plugged into the OBDII port under the dash! Looking forward to seeing how the data-logging features work but at a quick glance it's fairly straight forward. :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

U need some crome seat adjustable buttons


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Want? Yes. Need? No. (ok, maybe) :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A last-minute cancellation in our schedule allowed for some time to install an APR intercooler upgrade on the CC yesterday! 










I also have APR's DSG software currently installed. If you are having that "lurching" issue on your DSG-equipped CC and your dealer isn't going to do anything about it then I suggest you give this software a try. The CC shifts so much smoother now (and faster!) then it did before and no "lurch"! :thumbup: Haven't had a chance to test out the launch control feature yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A long over-due carbon clean was done to the CC last Friday.










As you may (or may not) know our direct injected engines suffer from carbon build-up on the intake valves.  Over time this build-up begins to have an effect on the performance of your engine, resulting in a rough idle, possible engine start issues, and ultimately robbing you of power. We recommend our customers have their intake valves cleaned every 30-35K miles. I (probably shouldn't have) waited until 70K...





































The CC _purrs_ now at start-up and power levels are up where they should be with immediate (and smooth) throttle response! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Installed a set of Ground Control camber plates to replace some worn out strut mount bushings, removed the front sway bar, and wound down the coilovers up front a bit more to help even out the ride from back to front. Didn't change much. Only way to get any lower is to run smaller wheels or bag it and I certainly don't plan to do that. At least, not any time in the near future. The camber plates definitely add some road noise and I've got a few more rattles in the car now... They may come back out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

After AWE Tuning's release of their dual-outlet cat-back exhaust I decided to ditch my Billy Boat cat-back and change things up on the CC. The system comes with an OEM rear valence from the 3.6L VR6 CC and the necessary hardware including heat shield to make the conversion work. I selected their diamond-black tip option and am very pleased with the new look! The AWE "Touring Edition" exhaust is considerably quieter than my previous set-up when cruising but at WOT it really comes alive!


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

:wave:

This car is gorgeous. I saw it at ForumFest. Looks great! 

I have a couple buddies that work with you btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

crash! said:


> I have a couple buddies that work with you btw.


I feel sorry for them. 

... And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


>


Exhaust looks nice!

I didn't know they offered that, but cool of them to step & see that so many guys were doing (custom) dual exhaust setups and to finally offer a bolt on kit!


BUT....~$1500 for a cat-back, yikes!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Having the Ground Control camber plates removed and new, stock strut mounts put in today. /oldmanstatus :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

... And then installed H&R's 24mm rear anti-sway bar. :thumbup:


----------



## MichaelSCC (Aug 1, 2014)

Any word on the HU?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

MichaelSCC said:


> Any word on the HU?


U.S. distribution never really came to fruition. No one else has been asking so I haven't bothered to continue checking for updates.


----------



## MichaelSCC (Aug 1, 2014)

Shame. I'm planning on getting a CC and I was planning out the mods I wanted to do. An upgraded HU is a must for me but I guess I'll just go with the 510


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

A long over-due carbon clean was done to the CC last Friday.

As you may (or may not) know our direct injected engines suffer from carbon build-up on the intake valves. Over time this build-up begins to have an effect on the performance of your engine, resulting in a rough idle, possible engine start issues, and ultimately robbing you of power. We recommend our customers have their intake valves cleaned every 30-35K miles. I (probably shouldn't have) waited until 70K...


Dion,

Does VW recommend a carbon clean at some point as a scheduled maintenance?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

jisabe said:


> Does VW recommend a carbon clean at some point as a scheduled maintenance?


As a _scheduled_ maintenance, no. The service _is_ being recommended at the dealer level but not at the frequency we recommend and certainly not until your mileage is "up there" unless the car begins to see symptoms earlier on.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

While in the shop for an 80k service I had Neuspeed's Hi-Flo air charge pipe installed...










Aside from the Neuspeed Hi-Flo turbo discharge conversion kit that has yet to be installed (still waiting to see if this car is gonna be "K04'd" or not), this part removes the last restriction on the discharge side of the turbo charger plumbing. Along with an air filter that desperately needed cleaning (so bad in fact that I just decided to replace it) I should feel quite an improvement in over-all throttle response. Too bad traffic will keep me from _really_ putting the part to the test tonight.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Car is looking great Dion! Glad you still have it and still modding it!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, Mark! Things have certainly slowed down a bit with regard to any progress for mods but this story isn't over yet.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Your shop is so clean, why can't you be in Orlando.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Because humid. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I picked up a spare set of used headlights (thanks, David!) to crack open once I figure out a "direction" I want to take with a retrofit project. Thinking Bi-Xenon Morimoto Mini H1s with RGB LED "demon eyes" but not sure yet what plans are with the amber corners and the rest of the headlight assembly. Will of course update this thread with progress on that project once I get started. 










Oil and expansion tank caps from the Audi R8 were also purchased but don't quite fit the way I would like them to in the CC so they've been swapped out with caps from the wife's Golf which has Porsche's (991) 911 caps. The swap worked out for both cars and I'll get updated engine bay pictures after I get some things together for paint... Or hydro-dipping, maybe? We'll see. A SpoilerKing roof spoiler has also been sourced and waits for paint.


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

Any sound clips of this car? I don't think I've seen any videos of the dual setup


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Not yet. I wouldn't be satisfied with an iPhone video/sound clip and I haven't started messing with video enough to be comfortable posting anything less than "high quality" of my own. Basically waiting to get together with a good friend of mine that knows what he's doing so we can do just that. _(And get sound clips of the Achtuning Mk7 GTI while we're at it.)_ There are "talks" of getting that done in the next couple of weeks. The guys at the shop say it sounds great. I'm looking forward to hearing it, too.


----------



## B14NO X (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you have any way of supplying the motorised trunk kit or a someone I/we could contact to get the kit ourselves please?

It's a great mod but I'm struggling to find out any info on it!........Thanks


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

^ +1


----------



## fablowe01 (Feb 19, 2010)

*what would this job cost*

what would this job cost


[email protected]!NG said:


> A long over-due carbon clean was done to the CC last Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Was in the $700 range. 

As for the trunk motor, there are no existing plans to offer it here in the U.S. If you have a desire to get it yourself I'd point you in the direction of Achtuning Korea who is in touch with the guys at ProShop AV, the source of my head unit, trunk motor, and previously mentioned folding mirror kit. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

What I once felt was a good look for the CC was starting to go stale so it was decided to change things up again. I’ve been running the Euromesh 3-GS Hartmann Wheels for almost two years and this “season” I felt it was time for a new look. After a few different wheels were test-fitted for gallery images at Achtuning a set of the hyper-silver/machined BC-10s were picked out from our Bavaria Wheel inventory.










Falken’s all-season PT722s were readily available and sourced so we could have the new wheels and tires ready for a show this last weekend. 










To run the new 20″ rollers with the pre-selected 235/30-20 tire size it was necessary to raise the CC’s H&R “ultra-low” coilover suspension, a painful task in more ways than I’d like to admit. Fortunately I was able to maintain a bit of tire tuck. And on the bright side, raising the car meant I was no longer riding on bump stops, improving the ride quality significantly and helps keep things comfortable despite the loss in tire sidewall. It will also mean I get to run a front sway bar again so a set of 28mm bars have been ordered from H&R.



















Like a new pair of shoes, the new set of wheels make the car feel brand new again. And not too bad a look, no? At the price of only $895 for a set of 4, there's no way to go wrong!!


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

Those are definitely real nice dude. Looks great


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

H1 mini is the way to go. 55w 5k color. This is what I had on my old cc. Wrapped the orange in chrome wrap and had the parking bulb dimmed to 1% via vag com so you couldn't see it at all. 

BTW I follow you on IG and love seeing how the cc is coming along.

Ohh and the fogs are projectors too


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Gosh....just went through this thread for the first time and this thing is amazing. I cant wait to start getting to work on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chester5040 (Oct 27, 2014)

What offset are the wheels? Your website says only 25 is available in hypersilver machined


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Chester5040 said:


> Your website says only 25 is available in hypersilver machined


At this point that's all that's left in that finish. Sorry.


----------



## Chester5040 (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh, I see, take the last ones for yourself!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Chester5040 said:


> Oh, I see, take the last ones for yourself!


:laugh:

It kind of worked out that way as we did unload a good amount of the hyper-silver machined finish within a week. It's been popular! Should definitely give the matte-black machined finish a shot though. I think they look just as good.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

With the suspension now raised up a bit to accommodate those 20" rollers, I'm able to run a front sway bar again. But rather than reinstalling the stock bar I decided to have H&R's 28mm front anti-sway bar installed to compliment the previously installed 24mm rear bar. 










From no-bar to the H&R largest option for the CC, should notice a _big_ difference!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

You got a DM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Replied! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Replied! :thumbup:


No way!!! Got nothing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A snap from over the weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had the very common subframe clunk(s) for a while now and finally got around to doing something about it. I had 034 Motorsports' stainless steel subframe locking collars installed which are designed to eliminate subframe shifting and clunks in our cars by centering the subframe and upgrading the factory bolts. 



















My stock control arm bushings were looking a little tired so while we were there I replaced them with Meyle's upgraded "HD" control arm bushings. Turns out my dog-bone mount is also looking pretty worn so a new one of those is on its way. 



















The clunks, for the most part, are now gone so the 034 Motorsports locking collar kit did its job. There's still a noise I have to chase down and I'm hoping the new dog-bone mount will resolve that. I also replaced the under-side plastic covers because... well, for no good reason other than I hated how badly torn up the old pieces were and it was bugging me. Interesting to note that the new replacements are more of a felt material vs. a hard plastic. Shouldn't sound so bad if and when I ever high center and scrape anything.


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> The clunks, for the most part, are now gone so the 034 Motorsports locking collar kit did its job. There's still a noise I have to chase down and I'm hoping the new dog-bone mount will resolve that. I also replaced the under-side plastic covers because... well, for no good reason other than I hated how badly torn up the old pieces were and it was bugging me. Interesting to note that the new replacements are more of a felt material vs. a hard plastic. Shouldn't sound so bad if and when I ever high center and scrape anything.


Where did you find the replacements for the plastic and how much?

Thank you!


----------



## DasAutoCC2.0 (Feb 5, 2015)

MIA_CC said:


> Where did you find the replacements for the plastic and how much?
> 
> Thank you!


^


----------



## I<3myMKV (Jun 20, 2011)

They are the factory replacements. Vw updted the part now instead of plastic its this material. Im asuming its because the plactic tended to crack. Just head to a vw dealership and this is the new part you will get when ordering either side


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ This. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MIA_CC said:


> Where did you find the replacements for the plastic and how much?
> 
> Thank you!


Soooooooo 2012:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5762104-Cost-cutting-on-the-2013


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Found the source of the last clunk not solved by the subframe locking collar kit... So remember that 28mm H&R front sway bar I just installed? *Do NOT run that bar in combination with an H&R ultra-low kit on your CC!* We found that with my suspension geometry the thicker sway bar was contacting the power steering module when the suspension was compressed, ultimately wiping it out. The only way to get a new module is to buy a new rack, _not_ cheap! _(I could've rolled the dice and taken my chances with a "yarded out" module but I'm not a gambling man so...) _










We also reinstalled my stock sway bar. The CC obviously doesn't feel as stiff up front as it did with the 28mm bar but maintains comfort while bringing back front end stability (compared to not running a front bar). At my current (24.5" FTG) ride height the bar fits with no clearance issues. 

That said I now have a slightly used H&R 28mm front sway bar for sale. Contact me directly if you're interested. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Summer is long gone here in the PacNW and I have now "recovered" from that steering rack replacement. The itch to do something new again to the CC was unbearable so I chose to swap the wheels out again. Having missed the ride of a 19" wheel & tire combo I ordered a set of 225/35-19 Continental DWS tires then stared at the wheel display in our showroom for weeks while deciding what to run next. The HLP-410 Hartmann Wheels originally inspired by wheels featured on the Lamborghini LP560-4 back in 2008 was ultimately my next roller of choice!










I am unexpectedly quite happy with the new look! Having seen this "style" on CCs before I didn't think it would be anything particularly special but now they have me "feeling some type of way...!"


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks clean Dion. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey Dion .. been following your build for a while, nice job ... your cc always looks so well balanced ... enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! I try not to go overboard with it. It's such a clean car from the get go and I don't want to take away from the car's design, shape, and lines. But then I look at what some are doing to "push the envelope" and it gets the wheels turning... We're all such bad influences for each other, in a good way. :thumbup:


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Found the source of the last clunk ... 28mm front sway bar .. found that with my suspension geometry the thicker sway bar was contacting the power steering module when the suspension was compressed, ultimately wiping it out ... CC obviously doesn't feel as stiff up front ...


Hey .. Yep , know what you mean - you just itch to do a little bit more, eh .. Glad you sorted out the 'clunking', too bad it did its damage though! ..... Can't recall who did this on the vortex, but they went thru what you did, realizing it's not worth changing out the size of the front stabilizer, because of fitment/contact ... have you considered swapping the subframe bolts with the thicker/better Audi ones and using the spacers to stiffen up the front subframe? .... Keep on modding, eh .. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

kbad said:


> ... have you considered swapping the subframe bolts with the thicker/better Audi ones and using the spacers to stiffen up the front subframe?


Taken care of. I went with the 034 Motorsport kit. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Got together with friend and photography mentor Mike Kippen over the weekend, and he showed me how it's done...














































A SpoilerKing roof spoiler that's been sitting in storage for over a year is finally on. Trying to decide between a color-match and a gloss-black. Am likely going with the latter to tie in with the gloss-black trim at the bottom of the window. We'll see.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> ...  he showed me how it's done ...


very nice shots .. cc's looking real good .. enjoy the ride!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Progress of this project has slowed down a bit. With the release of Audi and VW’s “MQB” chassis on the new models, and the tuning capabilities already available from APR, I question if it’s worth continuing with this project or moving on to a new one. I’ve been going back and forth for a few months and still haven’t decided what to do. Then APR reached out and asked if there was interest in testing their beta software which included some updates and enhancements to the already available ECU and TCU upgrades we have installed. The CC was immediately plugged into the APR server and the software was updated.










The new file wasn’t completely issue-free but after providing some feedback and data-logging using the APR Mobile app, APR released their “v2.0” update earlier this week. The new power figures quoted by APR are up considerably, a +77 HP / +102 TQ increase over stock! What was once “250HP/294TQ” on our VW CC (I actually dyno’d it locally and saw 242HP/282TQ) is now “270HP/319TQ”! The difference is noticeable and combined with the new TCU tune the car feels new again! _(And just about all of that DSG "lurching" is gone!)_










The crew at Achtuning kept the engine parts in check to make sure any issues were not related to APR’s new software and found the CC needed an updated PCV “air/oil separator”, a part known to fail on these engines. New spark plugs and ignition coils were also preemptively swapped in. The original engine/transmission mounts were also showing their age so when Achtuning received a stocking order of “Street Density” mounts from 034 Motorsport I had those installed, too.



















The mounts look very similar to the OEM parts they replace, hardly noticeable as an “upgrade” but they stabilize the engine which directly translates to reduced drivetrain slop, decreased engine movement under load, and direct power transfer to the wheels. Past experience has shown that upgraded engine mounts typically contribute to in-cabin noise and vibration but the “60 durometer” rubber offers just enough engine stability without adding much “NVH” (Noise/Vibration/Harshness) inside the car. So far, it looks like I’ll be keeping the CC a little while longer.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Dion,

Do you know if that file is available now for the CC? I recently went to get the update and found out it was not out yet for the CC. I called APR and was told to check back in a few weeks or ask my tuner to request the file. Any info you can share on availability? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Unfortunately we don't all share the same box code (ECU ID/part number) so unless yours is a "06J 906 021 C" I am unable to comment on the availability (or ETA) of a file that matches yours. Contact your local APR dealer and have them submit that file request. _(Or IM me yours and I'll submit it for you.)_ The more requests, the higher the priority, at least one would have to assume... :thumbup:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Unfortunately we don't all share the same box code (ECU ID/part number) so unless yours is a "06J 906 021 C" I am unable to comment on the availability (or ETA) of a file that matches yours. Contact your local APR dealer and have them submit that file request. _(Or IM me yours and I'll submit it for you.)_ The more requests, the higher the priority, at least one would have to assume... :thumbup:



Cool. Stupid question, how do I get the ECU code? 

Thanks for the quick reply by the way!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

With a Ross-Tech (VCDS) scan tool (if you have access to one): http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php
Your APR dealer can scan it and find out. 
A dealer can supply you with an ECU part number by VIN


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> With a Ross-Tech (VCDS) scan tool (if you have access to one): http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php
> Your APR dealer can scan it and find out.
> A dealer can supply you with an ECU part number by VIN



Thanks for the info, appreciate the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

You're welcome! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Threw on a new set of rollers again... This time, 5x130 19x8.5 +48 Fuchs-inspired "HPO-310" wheels from Hartman Wheels in a new matte-silver finish. These were bolted up using TrakPlus® wheel adapters from H&R.










25mm adapters up front...










... and 15mm out back.










These are probably my favorite wheel on the CC to date, and so far I'm still looking to continue on with this project!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I dig it :thumbup: :thumbup:

It's just the thick lip/short spokes on those 19's makes them look smaller/like 18's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm ok with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A picture from this morning after a post "Stormpocalypse 2016" clean-up, the record-breaking wind storm that never was...



The want for a turbo kit is strong with all the local Stage 3 kits being installed at Achtuning. Having driven a K04 equipped A3 for a few months I figured that would be "enough", especially since the low-end torque is primarily what I'd end up benefiting from. After a few rides in some Stage 3 cars though it's got me re-thinking everything. First, a few things to fix, 1) the back-up camera doesn't swing out all the way anymore so I'll need to replace it (OEM this time), then possibly fix/sell the original if not scrap it, and 2) replace the trim piece below my rear window - it finally cracked after all these years. I also intend to install SuperPro's rear trailing arm bushings some time this Fall or Winter as the stock items are feeling a little squishy and are certainly worn out. Updates to come soon-ish.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ... replace the trim piece below my rear window - it finally cracked after all these years ..


hey man .. looking good, hope all's well there .. yep, the freaking plastic trim, eh - but dont even get me started on the headliner pulling away from the overhead console!?!??! .. my rear trim has been cracked for a while now and i have the new metal part waiting to be installed once we cool down some here .. good luck!


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Which part of the steering gear did the sway bar break? I'm at stock height with this sway bar but get a rather concerning clunk when I hit a bump. On mine, it looks like there is some contact between the sway bar bushing bracket and the steering gear where the bolts come through the subframe.

I'm just wondering if this bar doesn't play nicely with the rack in general.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

kbad said:


> ... but dont even get me started on the headliner pulling away from the overhead console!?!??!


Wow, really?! :thumbdown:

Sorry to hear that. Silver lining... time to wrap headliner and pillars? _(dying the plastic trim pieces to match though... ugh)_



The1Bill said:


> Which part of the steering gear did the sway bar break?


In this picture you can actually see where the bar made contact, just above the sticker/label with QR code. I don't think it's a matter of where it made contact but that it _did_ make contact. We never took off the case to inspect the electronics but I wouldn't be surprised if something was damaged as a result.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Dion, any hookup on Stage 3 kit? Ive been thinking about it too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sure we can work out a little somethin'... Call or email me. :thumbup:

425-895-0000 ext 704
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

108k miles. The CC went into the shop for a new (stock) lower transmission (aka "dog-bone") mount and a new intake manifold (part covered under extended warranty). I took advantage of having the intake manifold off and had a second carbon cleaning done. Even though the last cleaning was performed only 30k miles ago there is still a noticeable difference post-cleaning with smoother acceleration and restored power. I also updated my ECU with APR's recent "v2.4" release after running their beta file as APR continues to make improvements on this platform. 










After the Holidays I should be back on schedule to tackle the list of items mentioned in my previous post. Then I will either be moving forward with more upgrades or moving on with a new project. I'm struggling with the constant need to upgrade or having something new when the CC is near perfect the way it is and a complete blast to drive. Can I actually part with what has arguably been my favorite car I've owned to date? Or do I just keep looking for homes with more garage space as the "fleet" grows? 

The struggle is real. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

With Achtuning's expansion and addition of a 10,000 square foot facility, I took advantage of the empty warehouse space for a photo op.




























... And last week, a fuel injector failed on me so I had all four replaced after a tow to the shop. Crappy timing as I just had the intake manifold off the week prior. But combined with that APR ECU v2.4 update and the recent carbon clean I can't remember the last time the CC ran so smoothly. _*knocks on wood_


----------

